# CoolerMaster HAF 932 case club!



## 2lowSniper (Apr 17, 2009)

Ask & ye shall receive Bumblebee!

Lets see your HAF case builds people! Water air doesn't mater we want to see them all cause the case is awesome!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 17, 2009)

The HAF is getting tons of attention right now. I've had mine so long I'm almost over it now... almost but not quite. I still love this case and can easily say I'll have if for several years. 


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=75599


----------



## theorw (Apr 17, 2009)

cant wait to post mine on monday.....Damn cypershot not being here........NICE rig triptex!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 17, 2009)

*Work in progress:*






*Notice the Koolance plate on the top bay, it's a temp monitor display hooked up to an overheat shutdown control board *






Hope I get to finish this thing soon, been working on it forever.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 17, 2009)

HELL YES. Just got mine in the mail.. I worked up quite a sweat carrying it from my porch and up a flight of stairs  I cannot wait to install everything.. Case is god damn HUGE


----------



## theorw (Apr 17, 2009)

U have a porsche and not someone to carry it for u.......?LOL


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice case Sasqui... where can I get an invisible motherboard?


----------



## ghost28 (Apr 18, 2009)

Mine......The HAF Rocks.......Tons of room, great cable management options, looks wicked, great build quality......


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 18, 2009)

we should get a members list, mods, cooling suggestion going. by the way you might want to ask a mod to move this thread to the club section. I think im going to rewrite my HAF analysis into a optimal cooling guide.

Sasqui did you change your expansion slot covers they look solid?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 18, 2009)

So.. The stock fans don't move that much air, should I get a fan controller to make them move faster?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 18, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> So.. The stock fans don't move that much air, should I get a fan controller to make them move faster?



I think they move pretty good air. You have to remember that the air moving is over a much larger area so when you put your hand there it feel like less. In reality the total air moved over the 3 x 230mm fans is huge.. dont think of them as fans but think of them as walls of air.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 18, 2009)

That makes sense. I still want them to sound loud  A case just doesn't sound manly with no noise!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 18, 2009)

LOL alright then. I dont know if you can make them any faster. I believe they are already using 12v. 

You could always add some fans internally to give it some kick.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 18, 2009)

My 8800GTS is running hotter than any card I've ever had.. My old HD 2900XT Crossfire setup ran cooler than it  It's at like 44-52c idle and gets up to 60-70c..


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 18, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> we should get a members list, mods, cooling suggestion going. by the way you might want to ask a mod to move this thread to the club section. I think im going to rewrite my HAF analysis into a optimal cooling guide.
> 
> Sasqui did you change your expansion slot covers they look solid?



I think it's just the image quality, those are the stock mesh ones.

For mod advice, it took me quite a while to land on the configuration of the water pump and res locations.  There's a whole bunch of reasons why I did it that way.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I think they move pretty good air. You have to remember that the air moving is over a much larger area so when you put your hand there it feel like less. In reality the total air moved over the 3 x 230mm fans is huge.. dont think of them as fans but think of them as walls of air.



Great way to put it   if you look at the bottom front fan on mine, you may notice the cut-out behind the mesh cover.  That was the only flaw I saw... smaller holes there - restrictive for air volume across the HDD cage.  So I took snips and fixed that


----------



## Evo85 (Apr 18, 2009)

Quite possibly the best case I have ever owned.

 I didnt do much to mine. Painted the frame, and then a few minor mods. 

 The cooling of this case is excellent. Only down side is weekly dustings, but I can live with that.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 18, 2009)

Yea I gotta agree, this is seriously the best case I've ever used. I even built a rig using an antec 1200 for a customer and it had ok cable management.. The haf has AMAZING cable management, I can stuff cables anywhere and there's a hole for it to come out at a good angle!


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 18, 2009)

If i tell you guys something you promise to behave and not spread it around ?


----------



## Evo85 (Apr 18, 2009)

One thing I recommend is that if you use the bottom mounting for the PSU, go buy some furnace vent/register filters and place them under the PSU shelf. You would be surprised how much dust will get sucked up into the PSU if you dont.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 18, 2009)

*BumbleBee's Cooler Master HAF 932 Cooling Guide*








*Specifications*



> Type: Full Tower
> Color: Black
> Material: 1.0mm SECC (steel electrogalvanized cold-rolled coil), ABS (acrylonitrile butadiene styrene)
> Dimensions: Width 9", Height 21.5",  Length 22.7"
> ...



Warning: some people have reported the HAF 932 did not ship with the side 230mm x 30mm Intake fan mounted if this is the case make sure you have a allen key or hex head screwdriver to mount because the fan uses hex screws. 

for a video review of the Cooler Master HAF 932 see here.

*Introduction*

I think the Cooler Master HAF 932 (High Air Flow) is one of the best cases ever created with it's bold styling, features, cooling and price point. it has so many cooling options enough to fit everybody's needs, one thing nobody can argue is it has dethroned the Antec Gaming Series cases as "Air Flow Kings". the only feature missing in this case is a removable motherboard tray but if your like me and have been around for a long time it shouldn't bother you besides they are not as useful if you are setting up a liquid cooling system and Cooler Master did include a motherboard access hole. some people might have wished this case was aluminum like it's brother the Cooler Master ATCS 840 I should point out the disadvantages to a aluminum chassis and that is acoustics and durability, a aluminum chassis does not cool the hardware more efficiently than a steel chassis we are talking about a case not a heatsink.

*Power Supply Mounts*

The HAF 932 comes with two options to mount your power supply, the bottom mount and the top mount most people will elect the option to mount their power supply on the new standard bottom mount however is mounting the power supply up top better? lets analyze by mounting the power supply up top the power supply fan will intake cool air from outside through the top perforated vent and across the power supply heatsink then exhaust out the rear of the case the advantages to this is any hot air molecules that radiate up from the power supply housing will go up through the perforated vent and outside of the case and you will be, utilize the two bottom intake fans and having more space for dual slot video card or video cards. by mounting the power supply on the bottom the power supply fan will intake cool air from the expansion slots, perforated pci and side intake and across the power supply heatsink then exhaust out the rear or you can flip the power supply upside down and intake cool air from the bottom of the case where air is the coolest the problem is the hot air molecules that radiate up from the power supply housing will bind with the video card or video cards or even possibly sucked back into the power supply fan before they are exhausted and you will lose the advantage to mount the two bottom intake fans which are the most important. I recommend mounting the power supply up top. 

(pictures courtesy of HardwareCanucks modified by BumbleBee)

*Hard Drive Rack*

Hard Drive cooling is very overlooked a standard hard drive has a maximum thermal operating temperature of 50'c-60'c before probability of failure and as you can see hard drives can get hot this is a thermal image of a Seagate hard drive in a Cooler Master 690 Hard Drive Rack which is very similar to the HAF 932 Hard Drive Rack. if you look at the rack you will notice several sets of rectangular holes on the front and back for ventilation between each rectangular hole is where a hard drive bracket gets mounted so no real air from the front fan really makes any contact with the hard drive it rather blows the radiated heat away and if you put your hand on the back of the hard drive rack you will not feel any air this is because the front fan has to pass through a sheet of metal, a piece of plastic, a hard drive, another piece of plastic and another sheet of metal this is not only restricting air flow but could also create the possibility of a hot pocket of air forming this is why it is a cause for concern (see Modifications section) there are 2 reasons why some case manufactures are mounting the hard drive racks 90' or on the side 1) no clearance issues and 2) a hard drive is hotter on it's sides than the top or bottom.

*Positive vs. Negative Air Pressure*

The HAF 932 offers you the option to setup positive or negative air pressure. for more information see here. in a nutshell negative air pressure is having more air exhausted from the case by a vacuum the advantage is not having hot pockets of air the disadvantage is the accumulation of dust. positive air pressure is having more air intake into the case the advantage is direct cooling and the disadvantage is having hot pockets of air. which is better? I recommend positive air pressure because with negative air pressure to combat the accumulation of dust you will need filters and filters impede air flow (see Fan Filters section) positive air pressure will accumulate less dust and offers better cooling because nothing can compare to four side fans directly cooling onto the motherboard.

(pictures courtesy of HardwareCanucks)

*230mm Fans*

The HAF 932 comes with 3x Cooler Master 230mm fans their specs are 700 RPM (revolutions per minute) 75 CFM (cubic feet per meter) 19 dBA (decibels) i'm not sure if these specs are true because a lot of companies for example Thermaltake like to exaggerate so lets assume for a moment they are true the first thing I would like to point out is these 230mm fans have low static pressure which means they cannot maintain their 75 CFM at higher resistances normally this isn't a concern for case fans but because of the size and cooling options of the HAF 932 this cannot be ignored these fans just cannot outperform a 120mm at this time because of cost and production, companies like Delta and Sanyo Denki make 120mm models that can outperform them but at the cost of noise this means any three quality 120mm fans can exhaust more air collectively than the single 230mm fan in the top the only benefit the 230mm fan has is silence and I would say aerial coverage because of the diameter of the fan but with the low static pressure it doesn't even have that lets take a look at the side panel in this picture you can see that Cooler Master chose to put the 230mm fan mount in the middle of the four 120mm fan mounts so by mounting four 120mm fans it will not only push more air collectively but offer even more aerial coverage however this comes at the cost of noise I highly recommend removing all three 230mm fans for replacements if you have a big budget I recommend six or more Scythe S-Flex G and undervolting them with a fan controller (see Fan Controllers section), for a low budget I recommend six or more Yate Loon High Speed and undervolting them.

Tip: head over to Jab-Tech you can purchase ten Yate Loon D12SH-12 High Speed for $39.26 USD including shipping. Yate Loons are excellent case fans and great radiator fans they perform on par with the Scythe S-Flex Series for a fraction of the cost.  

(pictures courtesy of HardwareCanucks modified by BumbleBee)

*Fan Filters*

dust is an insulator it can even cause shorts. fan filters are becoming more and more popular these days the HAF 932 doesn't come with any however for the last 20 years PC experts have been using a can of compressed air on there monthly maintenance so make sure you purchase a can and be sure it's chemical free hold it a foot away from component on an angle and use short bursts. I don't recommend a house hold vacuum cleaner as it is unsafe compared to a electronic vacuum cleaner. Vapor at XtremeSystems did a analysis on the effects of air flow using fan filters and his findings were some filters can be as restrictive as radiators and you will never be 100% dust free with filters the only way that is going to happen is if your computer is in a cleanroom.

*Fan Controllers*

The HAF 932 has 11 fan mounts. if your going to be using a lot of the fan mounts I recommend a fan controller with high wattage like the Sunbeam Rheobus Extreme or Lamptron FC-2 if your not using a lot of them or you are setting up a liquid cooling  system I recommend a Sunbeam Rheobus or Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus. all four of these fan controllers have excellent build quality.

Warning: the NZXT Sentry LX fan controller has only 4 watts per channel and cannot control the stock 230mm fans.

*High Air Flow Examples*



> setup #1 power supply top mount no liquid cooling
> 
> * 1x Front Intake 120mm x 25mm at 7v
> * 2x Bottom Intake 120mm x 25mm at 7v
> ...





> setup #2 power supply bottom mount no liquid cooling
> 
> * 1x Front Intake 120mm x 25mm at 7v
> * 1x Bottom Intake 120mm x 25mm at 7v (optional depending on power supply length)
> ...



*Radiator Placement*

The HAF 932 comes with multiple stock radiator mounts you can mount a 120mm x 240mm on the bottom, two 120mm x 240mm on the side, a 120mm x 120mm on the rear and a 120mm x 360mm on the top.  

Warning: the Thermochill PA 120.3 and 120.2 radiators are incompatible with the bottom, side and top radiator mounts because Thermochill uses different fan spacing, you will need to drill new holes.

Tip: if you have a 120mm x 360mm mounted on the top I recommend removing the top power supply plate that holds the 2x liquid cooling tube grommets for extra ventilation regardless if your fans are in a push or pull configuration on the radiator.

(pictures courtesy of HardwareCanucks)

*Modifications*


 I recommend you remove the perforated mesh on the expansion slot covers these will restrict air flow and you may find yourself cleaning them one too many times this will shed a couple degrees off your video card and if you elected to mount your power supply on the new standard bottom exhaust the heat radiated up from the housing, if your unsatisfied with a gaping hole for a expansion slot you can always purchase a pack of Silverstone Aero Slots you get 4 nickel plated expansion slot covers in a pack and you can find them at several online computer retailers for $4-8 USD.
 for a beginner's guide to cable sleeving see here, for a advanced guide see here.
 to change the power and hard drive activity LED's on the front panel see here.
 removing the hard drive rack and turning it 90' to face the front of the case is becoming more and more popular this can be done by using a drill to pop several rivets out and to re-seat it use a rivet gun with 1/8" rivets, some people have even removed the hard drive rack all together for extra space and air flow and used a 5.25" to 3.25" hard drive adapter in the 5.25" Bay or Cooler Master 4:3 Module (used in the Cooler Master Centurion 590, Cooler Master Cosmos S and Cooler Master Stacker 83x) to mount their hard drive or hard drives in the 5.25" Bay you can also take the front filter off the Cooler Master 4:3 Module so you can keep the HAF 932 drive bay covers on.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 18, 2009)

@Bumblebee...  Never heard anything negative about the expansion slot covers before... they seem to have quite a bit of open area by themselves.

And yes, dust filters are out of the question for this case, unless you want to wrap the whole thing in tyvek, LOL.  IMO, dust filters aren't worth shit anyways.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 18, 2009)

the perforated mesh covers are going to restrict air flow because the air has to pass through an object by how much who knows 10%, 20% but they will restrict vs an open hole. the perforated holes are also kinda small so dust will build up and restrict of course this will probably take a while to happen and will probably never happen if you do general maintenance. i'm happy Cooler Master elected perforated mesh as covers I just wished they would of used the Storm Sniper's covers instead.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 18, 2009)

The case is great as it is and the airflow is excellent so i suggest you leave it that way, unless you want to place 120mm fans and make it a lot noisier or remove the mesh covers/filters and collect dust every day.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 18, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> The case is great as it is and the airflow is excellent so i suggest you leave it that way, unless you want to place 120mm fans and make it a lot noisier or remove the mesh covers/filters and collect dust every day.



I disagree, thats why I wrote the guide  in the guide when I mentioned Delta's and Sanyo Denki's I didn't mean go out and buy seven of them you can use any case fan I like Yate Loons they are quiet, undervolt well and inexpensive also Cooler Master 230mm Fans are not exactly easy to replace. i'm not sure I understand when you say removing the perforated mesh covers will actually create more dust?


----------



## Evo85 (Apr 18, 2009)

I agree with Hellas. If you need more air cooling then what is stock, you would be better off with water.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 18, 2009)

No matter how quiet the 10+ 120mm fans are they will still produce more noise and perhaps the same airflow as the 230mm fans.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 18, 2009)

I realize most of you are not going to mount the power supply up top or change stock fans but the whole point of this guide was to squeeze every little bit of cooling out of the HAF 932 there is nothing wrong with having good air flow in a liquid cooling setup either.



HellasVagabond said:


> No matter how quiet the 10+ 120mm fans are they will still produce more noise and perhaps the same airflow as the 230mm fans.



yes but changing the fans will provide more aerial coverage and pressure, some people have already done this at XtremeSystems and OCN.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 18, 2009)

In any case you MAY all be happy to learn that in around a month time there will be a Cooler Master HAF Mini case...


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't like it lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 18, 2009)

I saw the haf mini.. I don't like it either.. I mean, if they just cut the bottom off, yea cool. But they made it thinner and not as wide..


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 18, 2009)

I eyeballed the HAF 922 and these are the changes from the 932 to 922.



> * mid tower
> * front bezel is altered doesn't have mesh on the sides
> * 5x 5.25" drive bays instead of 6x
> * 2x usb 2.0 ports instead of 4x
> ...



supposed to have a MSRP of $100 or so which isn't bad.


----------



## ghost28 (Apr 18, 2009)

I bought my case from a guy locally that advertised it on Craigs List.....it was about a onth old and his complaint was that it was too dusty.....

he asked how i wanted it fan wise since he had replaced the side and top fans with 120mm Red LED units i think there were like 9 in total....The case was super loud with all of the fans running and he liked to hear his fans so that was his reasoning behind setting it up that way....i opted to start with the stock fans and i added a red LED 120 at the bottom which in my opinion is the loudest fan in the case when running at speed....

as far as fan controllers i dont know if i did something wrong or not but my NZXT will not control the fan speeds on the 230mm fans only on the 120 and 140mm ones...

Question....the HAF fans in stock configuration are creating positive or Negative case pressure?


Also i like the HAF mini for a simple rig and if i didnt do that Rangers theme build for my wife i would buy her one when they came out....i agree that its not as sinister looking as the big HAF but it is cool....


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 18, 2009)

of course the case is going to be dusty. what kind of LED fans were they? generally LED fans are not very good because the manufactures usually sacrifice performance over LED it's a cost issue, LED fans that perform well cost more I don't think the guy you purchased it from spent that much on 9 Fans. might have to do with the wattage of the fan controller I know the 200mm fan on the Antec cases needs some power to startup and it gives some fan controllers problems. HAF 932 comes Positive Pressure.


----------



## ghost28 (Apr 19, 2009)

if i remember right they were Antec Red fans he had in there....i got my HAF for $75.00 and he wanted $100.00 for the 9 extra red fans....i said no way am i giving him more for the fans then the case....he told me he paid $200.00 for the fans so who knows....mine is a bit dusty but not bad...i like opening it up and cleaning it and messing with things....its part of the Hobby....


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## SystemViper (Apr 19, 2009)

I still think i want the HAF 932, I just want the egg to drop it back to 130.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm considering this case...I don't need to replace my 900, it's been a trusty case for a long time now. And I would like to have a case with filters, but not required...I'd definately appreciate easier and improved cable management. This case is just cool as hell though, I'd like to see would be completely painted chassis from the factory, but hey it's not that big of a deal! If it was I would've painted my 900's interior years ago!

But another case I was looking at is the Silverstone Raven RV01 ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163135 )

I like the raven because of how it's ventilation system operates. The MB is turned 90 degrees so the add in cards exhaust upwards. The case has intake filters, 2x180mm fans in the mid-bottom area, bottom mounted PSU, so-so cable management from the looks of it tho. But I do like the idea of it tbh, I think it'd do very well airflow/cooling-wise. But price is what's killing me atm, I can't justify 200 bucks on a case...so the Raven is all but out of the runner up position. The HAF is 150 on the 'egg, I will probably hold out for a sale. This thread has given me some good insights though, how is cooling performance compared to an Antec900? Anyone do a direct transplant from a 900 to a HAF932?

I might be joining this club, dunno what I'd do with the 900...probably sell it lol! I'm not 100% set on the HAF yet, but it's definately under strong consideration if I decide to replace the 900.



Edit: How much room does this case provide behind the MB tray? My PC P&C 750 has a ton of cables I hide in my 900 by moving the lower fan/hdd bay up one slot, giving me a 5.25 bay area to stuff the extra cables I don't use, which is quite a lot tbh...I could see that being a huge pain...

Edit II: Looks like Ghost28 has the same PSU, just red and it looks like he pulled it off just fine with all those cables!


----------



## i43 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi to all HAF932 club members  
-----
*@ Kurash* 

HAF932 have a lot room between Mobo try and (back)side panel 
here is a pic
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2089/__14.jpg 

(more my case pic. http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2089.html )
it wasn't easy to setup and shoot that scene  without an assistance, 
but i try to show that there is approx 25mm space (+ 5mm) 
what you get between the 'extrusions ?' on sidepanel flat area 
just consider that the most PSU's 24Pin (maincable) is 16-18mm by diameter 
(a side note .. i had that same psu in Antec P182 maincable routed behind mobo try,
i had much more pressure to back sidepanel  when closing it )    
_well it´s for me hard to describe all this in words (my mother language is not English)
wish you understand what i try to explain when you look on any HAF'932 reviews with pictures_ )


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 19, 2009)

i43 did you paint the inside yourself? If so very nice job!


----------



## i43 (Apr 19, 2009)

no  not myself !    
it is powder coated  (black Matte)  or satin''  or semi-gloss black'' as they used to call it in
the workshop ...  more inf about technology ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powder_coating )
-----
only preparation , (dismount ,cleaning, etc  these did myself , also puting all back together )

ps only both sidepanels  inside area was ''bottle-spary''  @home , used black premier 2 layers


----------



## Kursah (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the links i43, you have me all but sold on that case lol! Unfortunately I've gotta wait till it's prices are closer to my budget, I'm sure my 900 can hold out till I decide to make the move. Too bad the HAF's don't come like that from the factory at their current price! I might consider paying a little more!


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 19, 2009)

I had a 900 & hands down like my HAF way more for every aspect.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 19, 2009)

My Antec 300 is an ass blasting crap monger compared to my haf


----------



## Kursah (Apr 19, 2009)

2lowSniper said:


> I had a 900 & hands down like my HAF way more for every aspect.



Any kind of temp comparisons? That's what I'm searching for now, to see how much of a difference is it truly worth. I'd imagine with a sidefan as an option for me it'd help a lot tbh...in my 900 I can no longer fit a side panel fan due to the Xig exhausting up and the larger 120x35mm Scythe fan on it...

As-far-as design, looks, functionality, the HAF looks like a winner, but I don't want noisier case fans necessarily and I don't want to spend 150 bucks on a case that will get me the same temps in a larger footprint. So I'm in research mode to make sure I can justify getting it! 



ShadowFold said:


> My Antec 300 is an ass blasting crap monger compared to my haf



Yes but considering you can snag 3 Antec 300's for the price of one HAF, are you really suprised? I think the 300 is probably one of the best ~$50 cases money can buy hands down. Keeps my G/F's rig nice and cool, plus with fans on low speed it's extremely quiet with her build.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 19, 2009)

not sure yet as I haven't set my HAF up. It's still apart awaiting painting soon as a nice warm day arrives lol. But I will say this. You can't compare a wide open full tower to a closed in mid tower right. like I said the HAF wins hands down. Plus not to mention it's ease of internal water cooling abilities.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 19, 2009)

Good point, looking at installs everything looks about 100X more open and spaced out compared to my 900, which looks pretty stuffed for not having too much installed. WC isn't as big of a deal to me, but if I decide to go that route it seems the HAF is very well prepared for it. I really like the setup of the case, though I'd be tempted to paint the interior I don't think I'd have the patience to lol! If I had the case now, my system would be powered down and the swap would be well underway.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah I hear that I almost did that myself but I don't have all the parts yet that I want to put in it so my spare system will do for now sitting in an open acrylic case laying on it's side lol.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a feeling I'll be joining this club sooner than later...I keep reading about this case, it reviews extremely well, looks good, seems to have very good yet very quiet airflow, which will be sweet when I can finally get an AC Accelero Xtreme GTX280 cooler for my 260. I like the room it has and the fact that it's a wider rather than super tall case. I just wish there was a good sale going on, I did find one for 149 shipped new from PC Connection or something similar...I really need to find one of these.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 20, 2009)

the HAF 932 has more features than cases double even triple it's price range. if this case had a removeable motherboard tray, filters, hot swap, aluminum and the style of the ATCS 840 it would be probably $250-300 but it would be worth every penny and possibly the best case ever created, it's already in my top 10 and I have been around a long time.

I updated guide, I added a Modifications section with a guide on how to change out the LED's I was going to add the side filter mod but I thought it was a little silly, I would like someone who's changing out their hard drive cage to post a small worklog so I can add it to the list or any other modifications.


----------



## n0ryu (Apr 20, 2009)

*me rig*

hi guys! i'm new here. here's my haf. i haven't made major mods to it. i just swapped the front LED fan with the top, and added fan filters made from nylon stockings on the front, sidepanel and bottom. please excuse the quality of the pics. ^_^


----------



## n0ryu (Apr 21, 2009)

@BumbleBee

How about a guide in changing the LED of the 230mm fan? I cant seem to find one online. I like blue LED. IMO, it's much cooler to look at. 

Buying the blue 230mm fans isn't an option because they're not available where I'm at.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 21, 2009)

thinking about buying 2 more 20cm fan one for the top and one for the side what do you guys think


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 21, 2009)

n0ryu said:


> @BumbleBee
> 
> How about a guide in changing the LED of the 230mm fan? I cant seem to find one online. I like blue LED. IMO, it's much cooler to look at.
> 
> Buying the blue 230mm fans isn't an option because they're not available where I'm at.



on Cooler Master Online Store you can buy the 230mm no LED model for $9.99 the Red LED version is $19.99

I have seen some LED mod guides around for fans, search harder.

i'm starting to think the HAF 932 comes stock negative air pressure, that front 230mm doesn't seem to do anything with that hard drive cage in front of it.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 21, 2009)

you can buy a 20cm blue led fan no green though


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 21, 2009)

CM sells the blue LED fans.  I bought three of them from their store.  I'm running them in the HAF now.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 21, 2009)

+1 for changing the leds in the red supplied fan. That's what I intend to do to save a couple bucks & time.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 21, 2009)

hehe when I see this I think of Wayne's World, Garth and the "Suction" oh and be sure to give this a quick glance about the side fan results.  

ahh I think I was right the 230mm fans have low static pressure, pieces of junk!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 22, 2009)

C'mon folks, more pictures!


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 22, 2009)

Sniper needs to organize the first post like other club pages. be patient OC's clubhouse is 57 pages long and only a dozen members with HAF pictures but apparently the guy who started the clubhouse stopped adding people because he couldn't keep up.

something like this.

Cooler Master HAF 932 Club House

[Picture of HAF]
[Link to Cooler Master Site product page underneath Picture ie http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2810]

Reviews
[Link List]

Members
Triptex

Guides
BumbleBee's HAF 932 Cooling Guide


----------



## Evo85 (Apr 22, 2009)

I will try to get some pictures of mine up soon. Honestly it is nothing spectacular. My main goal was to have a clean, uncluttered look.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2009)

I have some piccies of my recent HAF build.... nothing flash, I am too old for flashy, I prefer demure, stylish and simple   I'll see if I can dig them out when I get home.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 22, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I have some piccies of my recent HAF build.... nothing flash, I am too old for flashy, I prefer demure, stylish and simple   I'll see if I can dig them out when I get home.



Damn you got one too, i want one, i want one....

it looks like a sweet case////


wahooo


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Damn you got one too, i want one, i want one....
> 
> it looks like a sweet case////
> 
> ...



Ohhh it is, and with air cooling an i7 it's worth a few degrees!


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 22, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Ohhh it is, and with air cooling an i7 it's worth a few degrees!



So do you like the case. I usually don't get to excited but a case, but the HAP 932 is just looking so sweet, roomy and easy to go water if needed......

what's your opinion, thanks for your time!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 22, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> So do you like the case. I usually don't get to excited but a case, but the HAP 932 is just looking so sweet, roomy and easy to go water if needed......



The fact that it's setup from the get-go to hold a 360 sized rad in the top (without any modificaitons) is just totally kick ass.

Between that and the sheer volume/size, PSU placement options and cable management makes it second to none.

The Airflow philosophy of a huge open compartment rocks.  It's simple and it works.  I've seen cases "compartmentalize" airflow, but it leads to way less flexibility, and a complicated, expensive case.

Despite the size, I'm actually amazed at how light it is.  Which leads me to one concern, it's not quite as sturdy as other cases I've owned.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 22, 2009)

it's constructed of 1.0mm steel most cases are 0.5-0.8mm. its not going anywhere..


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> So do you like the case. I usually don't get to excited but a case, but the HAP 932 is just looking so sweet, roomy and easy to go water if needed......
> 
> what's your opinion, thanks for your time!



Love it, as has been said, it's just ready made for ease of use, everything is where you want it, more space than you can use, made for watercooling, good airflow and it looks damn good also.  Everyone talks about the Antec 1200 and I am sure it's an excellent case but in the UK it is £40 more expensive than the HAF...... a no brainer IMO.

I have done no mods, everything is stock, as I said, I like things plain and functional, here are a couple of pics I took when I installed my i7 rig a couple of weeks ago, they arent very good as i was using the crappy old camera, ohhhh and I did add a 120mm fan with dust cover at the bottom..............


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 22, 2009)

is that a screw on or stick on filter? DFI is my choice as well not very happy with their x58 lineup though.


----------



## mep916 (Apr 22, 2009)

I plan to paint the interior black, sleeve the cables and install some liquid cooling...


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 22, 2009)

@mep916 - nice color scheme!  Painted black, it would look awesomer.


----------



## mep916 (Apr 22, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> @mep916 - nice color scheme!  Painted black, it would look awesomer.



Yeah, I wanna run red tubing for my LCS and maybe get a set of the RED Ballistix.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 22, 2009)

updated guide on page 1. changed somethings, organized somethings, added somethings.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> is that a screw on or stick on filter? DFI is my choice as well not very happy with their x58 lineup though.



Neither, it simple pushes onto the fan guard that came with it that has a retaining ridge each side so it just clips on and off easily.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 22, 2009)

i'm against fan filters for obvious reasons but I think they are really useless with this case with the ventilation on the left and right side panels.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> i'm against fan filters for obvious reasons but I think they are really useless with this case with the ventilation on the left and right side panels.



I only put it in to add a little extra airflow onto my Xifi Elite Pro that gets pretty hot at times.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 22, 2009)

fan filters impede air flow (see my guide) doesn't matter if you stick the filter on the left or right side of the fan, but I do think adding a fan to the bottom intake is more important than a front intake.


----------



## Evo85 (Apr 22, 2009)

Fan filters do impede air flow. But so does dust. And the genuine truth is that most people do not have the time to clean religiously. Its a "damned if you do, damned if you dont" kind of thing. 

I prefer to use a filter under the PSU simply because cracking a PSU open to clean voids the warranty. And compressed air is largely ineffective on PSU's.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 22, 2009)

yes dust is an insulator but you need hell of a lot of it just ask anybody with an older system sitting around I have an old AMD Thunderbird in a Beige case and the expansion slots are just covered with dust inside of case has dust bunnies on the bottom and the heatsinks on the video card and processor are just caked on it's disgusting  I have never had a Power Supply fail on me maybe it's because I always choose a Seasonic or Channelwell built lol.

I just think it's pointless for the HAF even if you managed to put a filter on every fan mount there is just too much ventilation this is a open chassis if it was a closed chassis like the ATCS 840 I would agree fan filters would be useful.

PS, added beginners and advanced sleeving guide under modifications.


----------



## Evo85 (Apr 22, 2009)

I agree that trying to filter every square inch on this case would be an exercise in futility. But I dont think a few well placed filters would hurt to much either. 

 Continuous cleaning is the price you pay for high air flow. I clean mine every week. And I can tell when the dust is building up because my CPU temps slowly creep up 2-3c.. Just the other day I looked at my temp panel and said to myself, "well, time to blow it out again".. LMAO


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 22, 2009)

hah I know what you mean, maybe you should look into liquid cooling. heatsinks are getting ridiculous in size.


----------



## Evo85 (Apr 22, 2009)

I am actually toying with that idea. One of the reasons I went with the HAF is it is sooooo easy to go WC. But I wont do that till I go quad core and get a better video card that I can really push.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 22, 2009)

this case is so versatile you can have water and great air flow, 120mm x 360mm up top you can still have 7 fans depending on the length of your power supply.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 23, 2009)

Well hopefully I didn't just make a purchase that I regret, being the most expensive PC case I've every purchased! (Got the 900 for xmas a couple years ago from the G/F)

But I just placed my order on the egg as the HAF is 149 shipped, I figured what the hell..I dunno what I'll do with the 900, we'll see what happens with it later on. I don't plan to mod the HAF in any way, just do the swap and hopefully reap a quieter rig with cooler temps. 

I may take pictures but I make no guarentees! 

I did a ton of research and I was torn between this the far cheaper (1/2 the price) CM690, and the slightly cheaper Antec 1200. And really I think the HAF will suit my needs for a while, and I'm sure in the future there will be some improved 230mm fans around if I desire more cooling, or I could just load up a ton of 120mm's, but it sounds like I won't need to. My temps are pretty decent atm in the Antec 900 with all 120mm's on low speed, and the 200mm on hi speed. All I need to finish my build off to what I want is a damn AC Accellero Extreme GTX280 cooler!


----------



## n0ryu (Apr 23, 2009)

mine too. my old case was a generic atx casing. it could only fit 80mm fans. noisey as hell coz i was using sunons. when switching to this case, i can now sleep peacefully at night.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 23, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Well hopefully I didn't just make a purchase that I regret, being the most expensive PC case I've every purchased! (Got the 900 for xmas a couple years ago from the G/F)
> 
> But I just placed my order on the egg as the HAF is 149 shipped, I figured what the hell..I dunno what I'll do with the 900, we'll see what happens with it later on. I don't plan to mod the HAF in any way, just do the swap and hopefully reap a quieter rig with cooler temps.
> 
> ...



Thats really strange, the Antec 1200 is significantly more expensive than the HAF in the UK, like almost 50% more.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 23, 2009)

Cooler Master 690 was $80-100, Antec 900 $110-150 MSRP last year? Cooler Master HAF 932 for $150 isn't a lot of money considering what you get. Antec has always overpriced their cases they are terrible Antec they survive because of marketing, they need to design an entirely new case, Antec 1200 has no features compared to the HAF 932 they couldn't even drill holes on the motherboard tray to support other form factors. it's just a 900 with miracle gro and to make matters worst it was $300 MSRP.


----------



## theorw (Apr 23, 2009)

I ll put mine now.Nothing special for now...Only UV lights and some cable management.I plan on adding some water soon...And maybe a couple of red fans..?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 23, 2009)

nice, another DFI board. did you volt mod your video card?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 23, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> is that a screw on or stick on filter? DFI is my choice as well not very happy with their x58 lineup though.



Sorry, missed your comment about DFi's x58 lineup..... what dont you like about it?  Mine is pretty well budget by x58 standards, it's rock solid, cool, has better voltage management than most boards and at the end of the day overclocks a 920 on air to 4.3gig! now that cant be bad.


----------



## theorw (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks!Yeah DFI is great for OC and for looks!
As for the VGA yes i vmoded it.The adaptor u see is for measuring the voltages.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 23, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Sorry, missed your comment about DFi's x58 lineup..... what dont you like about it?  Mine is pretty well budget by x58 standards, it's rock solid, cool, has better voltage management than most boards and at the end of the day overclocks a 920 on air to 4.3gig! now that cant be bad.



how about the rma rate that has sky rocketed? lack of bios options yes, hard to believe but they left some out on x58.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 23, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> how about the rma rate that has sky rocketed? lack of bios options yes, hard to believe but they left some out on x58.



Well I at least have not had to RMA my board (yet) and TBH, the "lack" of BIOS options seems irrelivent if they clock better than the average $ for $ board.  I would prefer simpler BIOS and higher overclocks as opposed to complex BIOS lower or similar overclocks


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 23, 2009)

theorw said:


> I ll put mine now.Nothing special for now...Only UV lights and some cable management.I plan on adding some water soon...And maybe a couple of red fans..?



I totally dig the shot from the *inside *of the case.  How many other cases can you really do that with?


----------



## theorw (Apr 23, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> I totally dig the shot from the *inside *of the case.  How many other cases can you really do that with?




Thanks dude!I though it was nice too.U can really put a camera inside from the front!!And pick an angle too!Move it around!!!!Just to show how MUCH space u have with this case!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Evo85 (Apr 23, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v387/jonathanwong/thumb_thisthreadisworthlesswithoutp.gif



Ok,ok,ok.... Geez...... 

I will get some pics taken tonight.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 23, 2009)

I just like pics..


----------



## Kursah (Apr 24, 2009)

I am very much looking forward to this case, I had a chance to snag an Antec 1200 at about 120 shipped, which is a pretty good deal. A buddy of mine has it and loves it, but I really wanted to have something new this time around. The 900 has been a great case for a couple of years, but with larger vid cards, psu's and more HDD's, it's just too small and narrow. I didn't think tall and narrow would really suit what I wanted to do. Granted functionality is almost always a priority on most anything I purchase. The HAF seems to suit my needs on function, ease of use, and space. I can't wait to get it, should show up the 28th, so depending on work and other things I should be swapped over by next weekend. I will plan to take at least a couple pics, we'll see how it goes! Depends on how patient I am at the time.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 24, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v387/jonathanwong/thumb_thisthreadisworthlesswithoutp.gif



LOL.  +1 to that.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 26, 2009)

who said the HAF 932 couldn't have a theme, worklog here.


----------



## theorw (Apr 26, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> who said the HAF 932 couldn't have a theme, worklog here.



They guy totally BURNED his BRAIN and free time on this...
Great job though!


----------



## Evo85 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok, here are some pics. Not the greatest but you get the idea.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 27, 2009)

Evo85 said:


> Ok, here are some pics. Not the greatest but you get the idea.



wow that board looks tiny in that case.
nice rig

i bet it has great flow.......


me still need one


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 27, 2009)

Now that is what i am talking about,

just got the bloodrage.

will water cool it.

and paint the case black and some special sauce.....

I look forward to your build.

regards/steve




mep916 said:


> http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff227/mep916/IMG_4128.jpg
> 
> http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff227/mep916/IMG_4130.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 27, 2009)

theorw said:


> They guy totally BURNED his BRAIN and free time on this...
> Great job though!



Picture

the doors swing open on both sides and the front swings down. this is what a MOD is he didn't compromise the inside of the HAF very much either. it's hard to believe it's the same case.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 27, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> Picture
> 
> the doors swing open on both sides and the front swings down. this is what a MOD is he didn't compromise the inside of the HAF very much either. it's hard to believe it's the same case.



man that can't even really be called a HAF anymore, it's so rocked out 

that is craftsmenship.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah all his own sheet metal and acrylic. amazing. you know what would be even cooler if it had hydraulic springs and you push a button and the whole thing opened up haha.


----------



## Evo85 (Apr 27, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> wow that board looks tiny in that case.
> nice rig
> 
> i bet it has great flow.......
> ...



The air flow is excellent. Which was my primary goal. Why I left the HD cages out. I plan on adding 2 more 120cm fans, 1 exhaust and 1 intake.

 The board does look tiny, although it is an ATX. I think the combination of the large case, large HSF, large duel slot GPU cooler, and tall memory kinda dwarfs the MoBo.


----------



## i43 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Evo85 !  

May i ask ... what fans you run (feed?) via Your's NZXT Sentry LX ?  

i recall there was discussion (review forums), where that controller was introduced ..
and i had (still have) an issue .. as NZXT Sentry LX doesn't get full control over  
HAF's Big Fans  ..  and i recall .. the the reason mentioned,
 - was  due to the power (amperage) mismatch between fan(s) and controller's
port output  ..   

Did You have found any ''modd'' to trick the controllr ? 

(i  have been running all 3 big fans via this controller  .. so far nothing melted ... but cannot 
adjust the fans either )  

TIA


----------



## ghost28 (Apr 28, 2009)

i43 said:


> Hey Evo85 !
> 
> May i ask ... what fans you run (feed?) via Your's NZXT Sentry LX ?
> 
> ...



Yeah i have the NZXT as well...i could swear that one day i came home and i was able to control the big fans...i turned the computer off and went to bed....got up next day and it wouldnt let me any more....maybe i was imagining things....LOL...

if anyone has a mod that will ake it work please speak up....


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 28, 2009)

ok this is the problem, the NZXT Sentry LX has only 4 watts of power per channel most Fan Controllers have 7 watts per channel this is why I recommended in my guide the Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus (7w), Sunbeam Rheobus Extreme (30w) and the Lamptron FC-2 (40w) because you can control all 4 Side Fans on 1 Channel (Knob) or any of the Stock 230mm Fans they require a lot of Power to startup the NZXT Sentry LX doesn't very good build quality either.. by the way if you haven't figured it out there is no way to "mod" this problem with the NZXT Sentry LX without soldering. you really want to stay away from LCD based Fan Controllers.

this one the Aqua Multiswitch is the Holy Grail of Fan Controllers but expensive. watch the demo video it's crazy! Aqua Aquaero looks nice too I like how all their products can work together.


----------



## Evo85 (Apr 28, 2009)

The 230's CANNOT be used on the NZXT. I have a 6 port fan bus doing the job of that. (If you look at the 4th pic, you can see the blue leds from it glowing beneath the HD)

 I only have one fan on the NZXT right now, the rear 140. I will be adding 2 120mm fans that will be controlled by it. The other two will be NB/SB fans.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 29, 2009)

Damn well no HAF for me today, UPS requires a signiature for it...(odd...first time at my address in years they've wanted one...must be because of package size??)..well they tried delivering it 3 hours before I got off of work, so I called and told them to hold it. I happen to work about 1 block away from the UPS warehouse so I've set it up for them to hold it and I'll grab it tomorrow on the way home. I was kinda stoked to get that case going though lol, I'm sure it'll be worth the wait.



Edit: Well they called 20 minutes after I filed online to pick it up and said it was ready...I just got home with the brand new HAF, gonna start tear-down shortly! 

Edit II: Got everything swapped over. Amazing cable management, love how the side panels swivel off instead of straight back sliding like my 900. It's quite a bit bigger than I was expecting, all my stuff looks tiny and well spaced instead of cramped. So far cooling is amazing around 5-10C lower compared to my 900, though the 120mm's were on low and the 200mm on hi, it'd be closer to 4-8C if the 120's were on med or hi. But still that is amazing, I was able to drop the fan speed on my GTX260, so far I'm very content! I think I'll be using this case for a long time.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 29, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Damn well no HAF for me today, UPS requires a signiature for it...(odd...first time at my address in years they've wanted one...must be because of package size??)..well they tried delivering it 3 hours before I got off of work, so I called and told them to hold it. I happen to work about 1 block away from the UPS warehouse so I've set it up for them to hold it and I'll grab it tomorrow on the way home. I was kinda stoked to get that case going though lol, I'm sure it'll be worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad your happy and lol, everyone says it's a lot bigger than they expected!


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 29, 2009)

going to update my guide to include some 922 info. congratulations Kur.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 29, 2009)

Sign me up, Im definitely up for this. I love this case, even though its freaking huge and hurts my back to haul around when building inside it.


----------



## Evo85 (Apr 29, 2009)

I was wondering if you were going to join up WarEagle.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 29, 2009)

as co-owner of the club I recommend we get a bimbo stripper to paddle his ass.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 30, 2009)

HAHA! I may have to second that. 

On a serious note, Im going to read up on your cooling guide Bee. I glanced over it and am really liking what I Saw. I did have some pictures up of my case awhile back, it wasnt a project log mind you, but I think it was in hardware section. I dont really have any sort of cable management really working, but it is a hell of alot better than what I originally had with my Sigma Luna W


----------



## BumbleBee (May 3, 2009)

one thing I want to point out is according to Cooler Master forums some people have received the HAF 932 without the side 230mm fan mounted so you will need a allen key to mount, added this to my guide also added a link to the 5.25" to 3.25" hard drive adapter.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 3, 2009)

Thats not a bad idea, but the way they package it (mine from Mwave came in just the big box but CM did a wonderful packing job for it) really shouldnt hurt having it installed. Im thinking of maybe replacing that 230 on the side with 4 Scythes one day, not sure though because I love the huge fans


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

so yours didn't come installed on the side panel? how about anyone else that has bought one recently.


----------



## theorw (May 4, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> so yours didn't come installed on the side panel? how about anyone else that has bought one recently.


I have it 4 about 3 weeks now and the fan was installed.
Why would they sell it w/o the fan anyway???


----------



## BumbleBee (May 6, 2009)

don't know if you guys seen this but at CeBIT Cooler Master had a prototype of the new "Havoc" case under lock and key. looks like some kinda Scout Sniper variant. also here is a sneak peak at the Antec P1000 looks like Antec made a radical change very ugly case but I like the power bar (which they stole from the Ultra M998 Case) and suspension in the hard drive cage, suspension is the future.


----------



## Charper2013 (May 20, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001EPUQAE/?tag=tec06d-20

Cheaper than neweggs.. With the free shipping


----------



## it'sJesuslol (May 23, 2009)

Hello, I'm joining the club if you don't mind. Also new to the forums btw.

I've got the 932 for over a week now and I love it (exept for the power and HDD leds, things make my room a freaking disco at night).

I'm looking to put some led fans and a CPU cooler in for better looks and as preparation for overclocking. Should I ask my questions concerning air flow here, or in a new thread?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2009)

Jesus owns a haf too LOL I'm pretty good with case airflow, ask away 

Oh and for those that care, the 922 is on newegg!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119197


----------



## it'sJesuslol (May 23, 2009)

Ok, this is what I had in mind:

- Psu in top position (but wouldn't it take in warm air that exhausts from the top if placed this way?)
- 2 120mm fans at the bottom
- 2 120mm fans at the top
- A Noctua CPU cooler, not sure which kind works best with this setup. In line with the side 230mm (or maybe 4 120mm) fan(s), or in line with the back 140 mm fan.

I'm not sure how to apply the positive or negative air pressure thing either.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2009)

If you have it like this





that would probably be good airflow. But the side fan might interrupt it a bit, not sure tho.


----------



## it'sJesuslol (May 23, 2009)

Earlier in this thread someone mentioned that the stock fan wasn't very good at putting pressure on things (or something like that). My guess is that if the rest of the input fans keep the case under positive air pressure, the side fan won't be able to disrupt it much. 
I'm a layman at this though.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (May 23, 2009)

How ironic, I didn't even know this thread existed until today....and this morning my HAF 932 came to my front door. Gonna have to wait till later this week to comment though as all my parts for my new build are comin in from the egg and from ewiz sometime soon.

And yes, it came with the side 230mm fan installed and yes the case is much bigger than I expected.


----------



## it'sJesuslol (May 23, 2009)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> and yes the case is much bigger than I expected.


Hehe, same thing here. I knew the thing was going to be big, but when I unpacked it, it was gigantic. 

Now I'm used to it, all other cases look extremely small to me.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 23, 2009)

it'sJesuslol said:


> Earlier in this thread someone mentioned that the stock fan wasn't very good at putting pressure on things (or something like that). My guess is that if the rest of the input fans keep the case under positive air pressure, the side fan won't be able to disrupt it much.
> I'm a layman at this though.



the case comes stock negative pressure because the front fan is completely restricted by the hard drive rack but it doesn't matter the 230mm fans arn't very good to begin with Cooler Master knows this I spend some time on their forum the 230mm on the Cosmos S is a little better that one puts out 150 CFM (supposably). the temperature drop people receive with the HAF 932 is due to it's size and ventilation.


----------



## it'sJesuslol (May 23, 2009)

Ok, but would you think 2 additional fans at the bottom and replacement of the top one with 2 of the same would create positive air pressure?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 23, 2009)

as long as you have more intake than exhaust.


----------



## it'sJesuslol (May 23, 2009)

Okay, thanks for the help.


----------



## n-ster (May 23, 2009)

has anyone filled all the slots for fans?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 23, 2009)

you can't use all 11 fan mounts with a power supply installed i'm using 7 right now because my radiator occupies the top 3 fan mounts. i'm going to be popping the hard drive rack out soon my friend just lent me his DeWALT power drill.


----------



## 2lowSniper (May 23, 2009)

I got so involved while doing this I totally forgot to take any pics but here are some almost finished ones just need to pick up some more rivets as I ran out.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2009)

How did you get the HDD cage out? I can't figure it out..


----------



## it'sJesuslol (May 23, 2009)

nice! which I had a riveting tool and an airbrush


----------



## 2lowSniper (May 23, 2009)

I removed all the rivets with a 1/8th drill bit except the ones for the 4 outer walls of the case itself. It turned out ok for spray bombs I have to say lol.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 23, 2009)

you just take the drill and drill right through the rivet and it pops off. you can buy a rivet gun for like $15 at a local hardware store to re-seat the hard drive rack 90'. I haven't decided if I want to re-seat or leave it out and buy that Cooler Master 3.5" Adapter. after that i'm taking all grills off.


----------



## 2lowSniper (May 23, 2009)

I ordered in the adapter just have to pick it up & paint it. over all I am really pleased with this setup so far. I was going to relocate the drive bays in abit for a double rad in the future but a 160 will fit there nicley with triple up top & single in the back so that's enough surface area for anything pretty much I think.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 23, 2009)

by the way for those interested in taking off the grills just pick up a 4.5" hole saw attachment and hole saw arbor for the drill but they usually come with them if you buy a hole saw set. it will make a perfect circle.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 23, 2009)

I use a silver fan grill frame from my lian li case as a fan hole template.It works out pretty well,and my dremel skills are pretty good now.

Nice job though


----------



## Pete1burn (May 26, 2009)

Here's a pic of my recently (almost)-finished water cooling.  Popped out the lower drive cage and bought a CM 4 in 3 module for my hard drives.  Next thing I'm doing is drilling out three 120mm holes on top for my rad fans as Bumblebee suggested.  There are a few rigged up things in here I don't like, so don't critique it yet!


----------



## Sasqui (May 26, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> Here's a pic of my recently (almost)-finished water cooling.  Popped out the lower drive cage and bought a CM 4 in 3 module for my hard drives.  Next thing I'm doing is drilling out three 120mm holes on top for my rad fans as Bumblebee suggested.  There are a few rigged up things in here I don't like, so don't critique it yet!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090525/hafwc.jpg



Finally, more pics!  Got are some questions, and a comment.

Why pop out the HDD cage - Airflow?  Got a lot of unused space there now 

What did you get for a block on your GPU?

How are your temps?

That radiaor is a MONSTER

Looks like your res location will prevent you from installing a longer video card (that is - if you care ).


----------



## Pete1burn (May 26, 2009)

Yes, just for air flow.  I was considering mounting the pump there, but there was no reason to after I looked at it.  

The GPU is a MCW60R2-4890 block built for reference 4890s.  Cools the GPU with a heatpipe going to the mosfets.  See here: http://www.petrastechshop.com/swmcfucowafo.html

I honestly haven't had a lot of time to look at my temps.  One of the fans is unplugged at the moment because it's hitting the grill on top of it.  I need to drill out some holes up top for the fans.

Yes, I love the radiator.  It's an XSPC RX360.

And to tell you the truth, I went from a 4850X2 to a 4890 specifically for that reason.  A single GPU solution, smaller footprint, less power, and almost exactly the same performance.


----------



## Sasqui (May 26, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> The GPU is a MCW60R2-4890 block built for reference 4890s.  Cools the GPU with a heatpipe going to the mosfets.  See here: http://www.petrastechshop.com/swmcfucowafo.html
> 
> And to tell you the truth, I went from a 4850X2 to a 4890 specifically for that reason.  A single GPU solution, smaller footprint, less power, and almost exactly the same performance.



That's the exact same block I was looking at about a month ago.  Awesome that it fits the 4890.  Post some temps when you can.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 26, 2009)

my fan setup and worklog so to speak. planned this a couple days before I got my HAF 932 but was side tracked for a while by my Little Bee SFF project. I didn't exactly have any inspiration except I can't stand the window and HAF logo and a couple of cans of aerosol paint turned into this.









> * hole saw front, side, bottom, rear and top grills. file edges, apply rubber channel, drill existing screw holes, mount rubber grommets, mount wire guard.
> x remove expansion slot mesh, mount Silverstone Aero Slots
> * drill out hard drive rack, re-seat 90'
> x remove bottom Power Supply Extender Plate
> ...



got everything except rivet gun, rubber channel, rubber grommets, leds, sheet of yellow tinted acrylic and ironically wire guards. drilled out hard drive rack but haven't re-seatted it yet because I don't have a rivet gun yet. case fans are Scythe S-Flex F Daisy Chained to a Sunbeam Rheobus Extreme and radiator fans are Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000 at fixed speed.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 27, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> That's the exact same block I was looking at about a month ago.  Awesome that it fits the 4890.  Post some temps when you can.



CPU 35, GPU 36.

I'm hoping that will get better when I drill out the top of the case and get the third fan running.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 27, 2009)

lol what do you mean not listen to you?  Half of the things I've done so far have been at your suggestion.


----------



## Sasqui (May 27, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> CPU 35, GPU 36.  I'm hoping that will get better when I drill out the top of the case and get the third fan running.



WOW.  You must be talking about stock without load?  I'm at 32 Idle CPU and 48c VPU (AIR), sitting still.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 27, 2009)

Yes, idle and stock.  Like I said, I have to get that third fan going.  I'm hoping that will drop the temps.  If not I'm pulling the blocks off and reapplying paste.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 27, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> pretty nice Pete, I was skeptical about that block but now sold as long as there isn't much flow loss. are you glad you didn't listen to me?
> 
> oh by the way Pete I saw someone on XS complain about one of the fan mounts not aligned properly it's off by 2mm did you have any problems installing or think it's related to your problem? by the way I use a Swiftech MCR360.
> 
> by the way feel free to post worklogs or ideas for your case.



Which fan mount?  On top of the case you mean?  Yes, one of them was definitely off a little bit.  2mm sounds about right.  I don't know if it applies to my problem.  The first rad fan closest to the front of the case is the one hitting whatever it's hitting.  I just haven't had the energy to disconnect everything and take it down from the top of my desk to look at it.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 27, 2009)

oops deleted post. not on the case but the RX360 not sure which fan mount. have you ruled out the fan it self or human error like too much tightening? well if the blade is touching the perforated grill it won't be anymore once you use a hole saw.


----------



## Sasqui (May 27, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> Yes, idle and stock.  Like I said, I have to get that third fan going.  I'm hoping that will drop the temps.  If not I'm pulling the blocks off and reapplying paste.



The thing about W/C is the heat resevoir -  you can only remove so much heat through a rad, but it takes a while for the whole thing to go up or down.  Air is a good thing for a rad.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, once I pull the case down and actually see what's happening, I'll decide on what to do about it.  If it's hitting the mesh, it's a hole saw.  If it's hitting the top part where the power/reset buttons are, I'll see about taking that off.  I know I didn't tighten it too much because I loosened all the screws for that fan and it's still happening.

Bumblebee, I know what you're talking about with the rad, and thankfully I got a second run where it didn't have those problems.  One of the holes on the case was definitely off.  I can even mark which one if I had a pic of the top.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 27, 2009)

well I think you should use a hole saw (on all grills) regardless more open air you can use a wire guard on either side in case you suffer from paranoia of cutting a finger or wire. 4.5" might be too much 3.5" or 4" might be better to keep the holes consistent on all grills because some of the grills are larger than the others like the front and rear.

I don't think Cooler Master learned from the 690 the front fan on the HAF 932 has a grill and the plastic front bezel has another grill and those plastic horizontal beams across the front of the bezel lol but that can be easily fixed.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)

i'm getting this case soon!!
is stock cooling as good as they say?
i'm sure it has room for Crossfire/SLI Setups?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 27, 2009)

cool, no, yes.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> cool, no, yes.



i assume that meant
the stock cooling is not as good as they say? :'(


----------



## Pete1burn (May 27, 2009)

Not perfect, but there are some very simple things to do to help it out.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)

oh.. i was under the impression it was immaculate.
does it cool better than the Antec 902 stock?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 27, 2009)

Antec 902 has a little better stock cooling this is due to the HAF 932 coming with bad stock fans the Cooler Master 140mm on the rear barely exhaust any air, the 230mm fans are inferior to the 200mm BigBoy on the Antec Gaming Series not to mention the front 230mm fan on the HAF 932 is restricted by the hard drive rack. but you shouldn't judge a case on that alone in all my life I have never had a case come with good stock fans if they did there probably wouldn't be a market. the HAF 932 has less problems, more features and potential than the Antec 902 will ever have.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)

oh?
well.. i want spacious case with excellent cooling.

EDIT: big enough to hold like 2 of the longest cards 11.5"
when you say the HAF airflow can be improved.. do you mean
replacing the 230mm fans?
or something less practical/expensive


----------



## BumbleBee (May 27, 2009)

click my HAF 932 Cooling Guide in my signature or click on page 1.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)

according to this to get great HAF cooling i have to:
buy the HAF
buy cooling fans
buy a fan controller
do some practical modifications

won't that add up to eventually make it less good value?
wouldn't it make more sense to buy the antec 902 that comes with dust filters and a fan controller?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 27, 2009)

I don't think you will have a problem fitting 11.5" video cards. fan controllers and fans specially the ones I suggested in my guide are fairly inexpensive and recommended for any case, you don't have to do any modifications. 

right now on newegg the HAF 932 and Antec 902 are at the same price $139 USD this is off the top of my head what the HAF 932 has that the Antec 902 doesn't.



> * supports extended atx
> * more 5.25" drive bays (who's really going to sacrifice a hard drive cage with a fan mount for more 5.25" bays in the Antec 902?)
> * tooless 5.25" bays, expansion slots and hard drive cage
> * more usb ports
> ...



this case really is all about value it has more features than cases $200-250+


----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)

hmm.. does look roomy in there.
i think i might still go for the  HAF
then improve as required.
i might not even need more cooling.
although the Antec 902 still looks more appealing to me.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 27, 2009)

I don't like the military theme of the HAF either I think any case that comes with a theme sucks it makes it that much harder to improve aesthetically of course you don't want a case you despise looking at every morning but aesthetics are the last thing you should be worried about. first thing to look at when purchasing a case is cooling which the HAF definitely has with lots of ventilation, 11 stock fan mounts and 5 stock radiator mounts then features which the HAF has plenty of because chances are you are going to be using this case for years to come a case is the last component to upgrade then summing up the value which the HAF definitely meets I think this is the best case Cooler Master has ever created better than the Stacker and Cosmos Series and it only cost $139 USD. you also have to remember that the Antec Gaming and Performance One Series are based off 4-5 year old designs very little has changed over the years.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)

perhaps..
i just want adequate cooling without having to tool around with the case (because i don't know how


----------



## Pete1burn (May 27, 2009)

The HAF is a phenomenal case completely stock.  We're just saying there are simple and inexpensive ways to make it better.  Don't let that deter you.  Get the HAF and I promise you won't regret it.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)

okay then =]
anyone bought your stuff yet pete?


----------



## Pete1burn (May 27, 2009)

Eh, some of it.  Not the things I really want to sell though.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)




----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)

oh yeah.. i've been wondering
where can i pick up some practical computer engineering skills? (i still can't build a computer )


----------



## Pete1burn (May 27, 2009)

Buy some cheap parts and throw it together, ask questions when you run into them.  I'm sure that's how most of us learned.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> Buy some cheap parts and throw it together, ask questions when you run into them.  I'm sure that's how most of us learned.



could do.
just gotta raise some money to buy the parts first >.<


----------



## Pete1burn (May 27, 2009)

That usually helps.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)

im considering selling my domain to raise the money =]


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 17, 2009)

ghost28 said:


> http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w234/ghost28x/DSC_5681.jpg



VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 17, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> http://i41.tinypic.com/2mg8606.gif



GOD! what film/show was this again?
i forget >.<


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 17, 2009)

Billy Madison.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 17, 2009)

So I ordered a 922...Can I join?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 17, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> GOD! what film/show was this again?
> i forget >.<



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsNgRmsx-14



Kenshai said:


> So I ordered a 922...Can I join?



yes but only you.

when I first heard about the HAF 922 I originally started writing a HAF 932 and 922 Cooling Guide and I actually got about 25% of it done but I deleted it because I realized the HAF 922 lacked the special features the HAF 932 has.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 17, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> when I first heard about the HAF 922 I originally started writing a HAF 932 and 922 Cooling Guide and I actually got about 25% of it done but I deleted it because I realized the HAF 922 lacked the special features the HAF 932 has.



Which are you referring to?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 17, 2009)

HAF 932 is a little bigger case, much better water cooling support, dual power supply brackets, casters, extra fan mounts, extra usb ports, firewire port, fillport hole, extra 5.25", extended atx support, ventilation on both side panels, perforated expansion slot covers, side window, more coverage on the rear exhaust grill, tooless retention clips on expansion slots, eps extender and more coverage on the bottom power supply intake grill.

does that not seem worth the $20?


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 17, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> HAF 932 is a little bigger case, much better water cooling support, dual power supply brackets, casters, extra fan mounts, extra usb ports, firewire port, fillport hole, extra 5.25", extended atx support, ventilation on both side panels, perforated expansion slot covers, side window, more coverage on the rear exhaust grill, tooless retention clips on expansion slots, eps extender and more coverage on the bottom power supply intake grill.
> 
> does that not seem worth the $20?



Suppose it does looking at all that. The case is just so damn tall


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 17, 2009)

i'm still getting the HAF 922 anyways
HAF 932 is too big.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 17, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> i'm still getting the HAF 922 anyways
> HAF 932 is too big.



The only real difference is the height. The 922 is wider and just as long.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 17, 2009)

yeah.. i meant height wise 
plus.. with two 120mms on the side
should be just as good


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 17, 2009)

the only thing the HAF 922 really has going for it is the better designed front bezel, 8th expansion slot and LED button which probably isn't compatible with aftermarket fans. 

HAF 922 is only 1.8" smaller in height but 1" wider than the HAF 932 but this might be due to the wider indentation on the side panels of the HAF 922.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 17, 2009)

well.. i've seen a picture of pete's case earlier
looks pretty spacious for a midtower (2 GTX 285's in there and all)


----------



## Icejon (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice thread.  Does anyone have any pictures of how to solve the annoying issue of installing ODD drives and being able to see through the tabs on the sides to the ugly steel sides of the drive bays?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 17, 2009)

you mean the tinted push button clips? can of black aerosol paint should do it.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 17, 2009)

So I canceled the 922 after thinking about it a bit more, will wait for another deal on the 932 again, as I missed yesterdays.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 17, 2009)

or do you mean all the open holes on the 5.25" drive bay shaft? that can't be helped but I have seen some people cover it up with a mesh it would be pretty time consuming to cut out all the holes to put the clips back on.


----------



## ricko2169 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi guys,
              first post here. Will tidy up all of the cables when the video card gets wet, but here is my HAF.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 18, 2009)

very nice Ricko. you should pop the top power supply plate off to give more ventilation for your radiator intakes I was actually considering removing mine and replacing it with modder mesh so it looks more lian li and not a gaping hole.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 18, 2009)

Well good news, went to look at them at the local Compusa and made friends with one of the employees he'll be more than happy to get it out for me at 20% off so that out the door price will be ~$124 and that's a price I can't argue with.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 18, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jun 23, 2009)

So I have a couple things left to get for this & was looking for opinions. What should I use for fan/fans on the side door? Should I just use the factory 230mm or 4 120mm UV yate loons that I already have? I didn't want to over power the build with UV as to make it to bright cause I'm getting a few of the Gelid fans as well soon right.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 23, 2009)

just purchase some regular Yate Loon High Speed and undervolt them. you could also look into Nexus (Yate Loon) or Noctua and paint them.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah i'm running short of funds is why I was looking for a cheap way out. My buddy is getting me a couple of the Gelid fans with controllers for me in trade for aesthetics in the case I just didn't want to over power them with UV yates lol. I'll just use the 230mm on the door for now then later on pick something up to replace it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 23, 2009)

there is nothing wrong with using non-led fans on the side panel you could always mount a 12" CCFL in the top and bottom of the case. hell in my books you get points for not using any LED or CCFL, be creative go to a lighting store or shop online there are thousands of different kinds of bulbs and tubes.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jun 24, 2009)

I hear ya. I'm using LED fans on my rads but those will be in pull config both exiting the case. Intake will be side, front & bottom fans 2 of which will be Gelids maybe 3 not sure yet. I have UV CCFLs already but just don't want to have "to much" UV light if you get my meaning as it looks horrible when all you can see is bright UV & no effect as a result lol.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 24, 2009)

pimped out casters thought this was funny, no spinners


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 15, 2009)

http://img.techpowerup.org/090715/Final1.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/090715/Final2.jpg







Is everything going into my HAF 932.  I am going to be keeping the 230mm fans for now, I am shooting for silence with this build so, we shall see.  It should be enough air movement for the case to function properly, baring my Scythe CPU fan and the GPUs noise.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 19, 2009)

Finished pictures, 






Benchmarks


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jul 28, 2009)

pics

Just put in 2 Rhobeus Sunbeam Extremes, 10 Yate Loon High Speed fans, 1 140mm Scythe Haze Maru and moved the stock 140mm behind the HDD cage.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 28, 2009)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> pics
> 
> Just put in 2 Rhobeus Sunbeam Extremes, 10 Yate Loon High Speed fans, 1 140mm Scythe Haze Maru and moved the stock 140mm behind the HDD cage.



That's ridiculous, awesome.


----------



## Dahaka (Jul 28, 2009)

Hardware:

Core 2 Duo E8500                   @ 4.3ghz 24/7                  - 1.25vcore
DFI UT P45 T3RS                    @ 453fsb 24/7                 - 1.23vNB
OCZ GOLD PC12800 2 x 1GB      @ 900mhz - 8-8-8-26 1T - 1.74vdimm
Ati Sapphire HD4870x2             @ stock @ 2D 1v - 500 - 600mhz
Noctua U12P ( powered by hardmodding ) 2 ventiladores @ 5v
Pcpower & Cooling Silencer 750w

Pics:


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185060x4 on their way...just not sure what to do with the extra 230mm fan now..lol


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll post some benches and some pictures of the case later.  But overall, after putting in those 4 fans.  I have seen a drop in motherboard temps by about 6-8C.  And have been able to get my I7 920 D0 to 4 GHZ (1.25V)(191X21) with 41C/60C.  Sounds like a freight train, but heh thats what my sennheiser headphones are for.


----------



## Th3pwn3r (Aug 6, 2009)

This is by far the best case I have owned or ever even worked on. Antecs 9 or 1200 are just trash in comparison, flimsy and poorly manufactured. I actually purchased this at a steal of $99.99 when it was first released, it was quickly sold at a higher price. The work room on this case is nothing short of amazing, you can climb inside of it and STILL install your components  The panels are sturdy and strong, unlike the other cases I've mentioned in my post. The pros of this case outweigh the cons in so many numbers I won't even count the pros. However, there are just a couple things I would have like to have seen differently. The wiring for the front panel really gets in the way should you use the top bay for any device with decent depth, I modded the chassis with a dremel to give me more wire routing options. 

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn4/th3pwn3r/CoolerMaster HAF 932/100_1131.jpg

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn4/th3pwn3r/CoolerMaster HAF 932/100_1136.jpg

My other complaint is similar to another members with the issue of the LEDs, I really dislike red so I looked for a blue option to no availability. I did it the hard way and tore apart the front fan and stripped it of its red LEDs and replaced them with some blue ones which took a bit of time due to the extremely thin gauge wire and it breaking so easily.

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn4/th3pwn3r/CoolerMaster HAF 932/100_1153.jpg

It actually looks a bit better now with my dual 5.25 military style fan voltage controllers in the front giving it a bit more blue lighting where it was a bit "dull". The pictures don't show that =/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 6, 2009)

I saw one of these in Tiger the other day. Honestly the build of the case was awesome but the stock fans moved crap for air compared to my M998. Plus what the hell is with no removable Mobo tray?


----------



## bogmali (Aug 6, 2009)

My main Rig......See system specs for details...


----------



## cupper24 (Aug 24, 2009)

I just got my system swapped into my HAF, and I must say my idle & load temps are literally night-and-day different! I made a lot of mods to it by drilling out the bottom HDD cage, taking out the top 230mm fan, top-mounting the PSU, and using the 4-in-3 CM HDD cage. I also removed the black metal filters from the front plate and those little side columns at an angle in the front. Except for the side and front 230mm fans, I used nothing but the CM r4 120mm Red LED fans (rated 90CFM @ ~22db). I also swapped the 4-in-3 stock fan for r4 Red and changed the orientation.

Fan Configuration: 230mm front fan as intake, 230mm side fan as exhaust, 120mm rear intake, 120mm top exhaust, 2x120mm intakes, and 120mm fan on the 4-in-3 as exhaust. Given the exhaust of my PSU, and 2 video cards, that leaves roughly 35-40 CFM of positive pressure, and the side fan as an exhaust with front low and rear upper intakes creates a vortex of air right above the MoBo. I won't mind dusting this thing out once or twice a month (standard procedure for me anyway). But, with this config. and the positive pressure, there's usually minimal dust build-up anyway. I had a similar config in my old Apevia case which had about 70% of the room this thing does, no fan filters, and the only real dust accumulation was in the HS fins of my Core Contact Freezer. 

Moral of the story: This case is AWESOME! I will post pics later tonight after work if I get to it. 

All I'd like to do now is swap the black side fan for another 230mm with the red LEDs. I'm also thinking about swapping the annoying as sin blue LED power and HDD indicator lights with something much more subtle...

Cable management was relatively painless as well...

cupper24


----------



## Mariusz803 (Aug 25, 2009)

In the works.


----------



## spycon69 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Front panel does not work*

Help needed. I connect all front panel cables on the m/b but neither the led's nor the reset button works. The only thing that is half working is the power switch which turns the pc on but it DOES NOT shuts it down. Any help on this would be really appreciated.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 21, 2009)

Nothing special. Just love the whole system.
<----Details


----------



## Mariusz803 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Updated*

Not much to say, i'm having fun with this one.
Enjoy.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 4, 2009)

That seriously looks like some kind of super classified Area 51 project. Completely killer man.


----------



## Mariusz803 (Nov 4, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> That seriously looks like some kind of super classified Area 51 project. Completely killer man.



Haha thanks man. Whats next i guess?


----------



## revin (Nov 4, 2009)

Please dont razz about the mess.
1. I have new Relines in the way
2. I have a Gainward GTX285 on the way
3. I have 4 layers of stitches in my ass:shadedshu where a cyst was removed from the tailbone area

When I get moving better I will hope to get the new stuff in and clean up 
I really like the C/M 4in3 cage, swapped an Aerocool Turbine 3000 blue led there[really like them, good cfm vs db]

Yes this case moves alot of "cool" air. 
It is only slightly larger than my XazerV[in rate my thread somewhere, note sig
The "volume" of air may be more, but slower, where I get the extra cooling from, compared to my TT.
 Please note my custom fan controler I made yrs ago from scarfing pts from the Hardcano control panel. I'm using it for the 2 Kaza 3000 to volt down.
 I do notice that my side fan is _very_ slow[3-400rpm vs 9-1k for top/front], need to get another top fan to replace it

1 thing for sure is the temps are better


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 5, 2009)

I really need to get pics of my case up. Cable Management is better this second time around but not perfect. However, I have the side of my case off with the fan and it is open because of where I mounted my MicroRes. Ill get some up in a couple weeks, waaaay too busy with school and work right now.


----------



## revin (Nov 6, 2009)

Any 1 have/had a "slow" 230 side fan?
Think I need to RMA it, because it only spin's 3-400+/- rpm
The other 2 run right at 900 or so..........


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 6, 2009)

How do you know its only 300 or 400 rpm? Is it just a guess?


----------



## revin (Nov 7, 2009)

http://img.techpowerup.org/091104/Capture009.jpg ^^ 
 also from the looks seems slower, and seems kinda lack of air compared to the others


----------



## Mariusz803 (Nov 14, 2009)

Added full view:


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 14, 2009)

revin said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091104/Capture009.jpg ^^
> also from the looks seems slower, and seems kinda lack of air compared to the others



Does it speed up if you take it off the board? Does GB allow you to slow down fan connected to the board like Asus does?


----------



## shevanel (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 3, 2010)

The HAF is great for a passive overclocked i7. 

Ambient 22-24C the whole time
Fans are:
cpu: top 230mm
channel 1: rear CM 140mm
channel 2: side 230mm
channel 3: slim slip stream at 5v

No fans at all on NH-D14 and no other fans except for front 230mm HAF fan.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a 922. Can I join?


----------



## Broom2455 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Can I join?*

I hope so Mailman. I am in the same boat as you I have just got a 922


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 3, 2010)

just got a 922 too, can I join "too"? lol Since they are brothers, I can't see why not!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2010)

Broom2455 said:


> I hope so Mailman. I am in the same boat as you I have just got a 922





assaulter_99 said:


> just got a 922 too, can I join "too"? lol Since they are brothers, I can't see why not!



If they dont let us join we will start our own club.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 3, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If they dont let us join we will start our own club.



+1! lets put some pressure on em"


----------



## Kenshai (Jan 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If they dont let us join we will start our own club.



I asked like 8 pages back and it was fine then. Welcome!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 4, 2010)

i love my haf i just got it ive only put another fan in the bottom bracket


----------



## Super XP (Jan 13, 2010)

My HAD 932 Mod is almost complete. Can't wait to post some pictures


----------



## shevanel (Jan 13, 2010)

im trying to get out of this club but no one else is looking to join lol

great club  and great case but since i dont have a laptop i need something a little easier to move around.


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

2lowSniper said:


> I had a 900 & hands down like my HAF way more for every aspect.



I had an Antec 900. Hated the hell out of it. Although I kept changing and upgrading drives so with the way the drive bays work you can imagine why I hated the pos. Got a Haf at the Powder Coaters.


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Mariusz803 said:


> Not much to say, i'm having fun with this one.
> Enjoy.


Awsome job!


----------



## Super XP (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's my HAF 932 *Red Dragon* MOD 
I still need to put my hardware inside.
LINK:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2442.html


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

nice work


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 15, 2010)

Okay guys, I don't have it yet, but.....................Picked one of THESE up just a few minutes ago!!!

I know, some will not like it, and some will, but I just couldn't resist! I plan to dissassemble the entire case, and have the main frame powdercoated close to a flat black

so, I know that I am not part of the club yet, but once I get the case; can I be?


----------



## shevanel (Jan 15, 2010)

if u just paid for it then technically it belongs to you, right?

i like that case, matches my mobo ram etc..

i get my lian li tuesday-ish.. my haf shipped today to cali so technically i have no right being in this thread lol


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome, I see I will get the case on Wednesday!!! Can't wait!!! 

If any of the HAF club members have any suggestions on building in this case, I would love to hear them


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome, I see I will get the case on Wednesday!!! Can't wait!!!
> 
> If any of the HAF club members have any suggestions on building in this case, I would love to hear them



Get this.......


----------



## Super XP (Jan 17, 2010)

scgt1 said:


> nice work


Thanks. I really enjoy gaming with the red led. Left 4 Dead 2 in the dark with Red Led sometimes makes you turn around to make sure no zombies are in the room . I used to have all blue, but the red is so much better hands down


----------



## shevanel (Jan 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Get this.......
> 
> http://rwlabs.com/images/articles/corsair/hydro_series_h50/h50a.jpg



ewwww no


----------



## freakshow (Jan 17, 2010)

i will post my HAF 932 as soon as i get a camera grrr i hate not having one:shadedshu


----------



## Broom2455 (Jan 17, 2010)

Mailman, what do you think of the H50?

Please a note to others, I am not interested in self build w/c yet, so no suggestions please.

I think it will be interesting to fit considering how close the northbridge and southbridge are to the edge of my board, see picture -

http://s865.photobucket.com/albums/ab213/Broom2455/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2010)

Broom2455 said:


> Mailman, what do you think of the H50?
> 
> Please a note to others, I am not interested in self build w/c yet, so no suggestions please.
> 
> ...



I'm in love with it. Its a damn good cooler. Dead quiet to.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 21, 2010)

Got the HAF 932 AMD Limited Edition case today

God, I had no idea that it was going to be that huge

But man, what an awesome looking case. Looks like it will be a joy to work in, with it being so big





















It has the two 230mm X 30mm fans; one in front and the one in the top. These, however, have red LED's to help accent the interior according to the front red bezel. Plugged the top fan in, and fired it up, pretty awesome looking

Unfortunately I may have to turn around and sell this case due to some financial issues
Going to try like hell not to though!


----------



## Super XP (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice case, Congrat's. Hope you won't have to sell it though.


----------



## freakshow (Jan 21, 2010)

ok guys i borrowed my sister's camera and here is my HAF 932 its not finished yet
left side panel is still being worked on waiting for the funds for my window for the side panel


but here is the pics of the rest


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 22, 2010)

Super XP said:


> Nice case, Congrat's. Hope you won't have to sell it though.



Thanks Super XP!! Yea, I hope like hell I don't have to

Damn Freakshow yours looks soooooooooo much better with the black chassis! That is my plan as well, providing I don't have to sell the dang case. I am probably going to have the interior chassis powder coated a flat black, or a semi flat black. I am sure it will look a ton better!


----------



## freakshow (Jan 22, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Damn Freakshow yours looks soooooooooo much better with the black chassis! That is my plan as well, providing I don't have to sell the dang case. I am probably going to have the interior chassis powder coated a flat black, or a semi flat black. I am sure it will look a ton better!




yea i had to paint it i didnt like the look of the inside gray metal lol was to blah i was going to do black and red but every body is doing pretty much that color scheme so i thought i would be diffirent


----------



## theorw (Jan 22, 2010)

I just disassembled my HAF to clean it up and i decided to paint it at last!
I was thinking dark blue-purplish like the one in the attached photo.
1)Can someone ID the color exactly?
2)Can it be done w/o unriveting the hole case???I dont have rivet gunAnd i d prefer not to unrivet the case if possible!
Thanks!


----------



## freakshow (Jan 22, 2010)

theorw said:


> I just disassembled my HAF to clean it up and i decided to paint it at last!
> I was thinking dark blue-purplish like the one in the attached photo.
> 1)Can someone ID the color exactly?
> 2)Can it be done w/o unriveting the hole case???I dont have rivet gunAnd i d prefer not to unrivet the case if possible!
> Thanks!



best thing to do is unrivet the case and paint it in parts thats what i did rivet guns are that expensive i think i payed like 5.00 dollars for mine at my local harber freight store
plus if u going to paint the drive bay cage u would have to unrivet it anyways

happy modding

Edit: i see u dont live in the states so i really wouldnt know how much rivet guns are there lol


----------



## Super XP (Jan 22, 2010)

theorw said:


> I just disassembled my HAF to clean it up and i decided to paint it at last!
> I was thinking dark blue-purplish like the one in the attached photo.
> 1)Can someone ID the color exactly?
> 2)Can it be done w/o unriveting the hole case???I dont have rivet gunAnd i d prefer not to unrivet the case if possible!
> Thanks!


No, case has to come apart. Make sure you prep, prime then paint. Good Luck,
If you can try to find a spray paint that contains Urethane for extra hardness. If not then just use the good stuff.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2010)

freakshow said:


> ok guys i borrowed my sister's camera and here is my HAF 932 its not finished yet
> left side panel is still being worked on waiting for the funds for my window for the side panel
> 
> 
> ...



Removing the extra HD shelves. Genius! Ill be doing that tonight! So simple.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 22, 2010)

im likeing the different colors on these cases makes me want to paint mine!


----------



## theorw (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys!
I am gonna grab a rivet gun as soon as i can...But a good one costs 20EUR here...Anyway i hope i am gonna find the blue i want and i am gonna post soon!


----------



## Ev1l_HAF (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi i just paid for my HAF 932 cant wait its been 5 years since ive bought a new case. I've read 11 pages of this topic and i belive it will be so worth it. Im used to big cases so the size will only be a few inches bigger then what i have now. Reason for buying this case is so i can remove the external 6 inch fan from my desk to keep things kool. Presently im running temps at 36c cpu and 54c with the side cover off. My goal is to close up my system with the purchuse of this case and get rid of this fan on my desk. Well thank you for all this info on this case i hope to have it all swapped out next week and i will include pics of my system for others to view


----------



## JackAttack (Jan 22, 2010)

The anticipation is killing me...I've got to start building this 932.


----------



## Ev1l_HAF (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey JACKATTACK ur in ny too NICE! I have a few ideas for my build ,,but im transfering my X4 9550 set up to this new case so i wont have to wait to see my rig un-cluttered Does the case really come with a red fan up front?


----------



## JackAttack (Jan 23, 2010)

Ev1l_HAF said:


> Hey JACKATTACK ur in ny too NICE! I have a few ideas for my build ,,but im transfering my X4 9550 set up to this new case so i wont have to wait to see my rig un-cluttered Does the case really come with a red fan up front?



Yepper...it comes with a red fan in the front.
The side, top and rear fans are not colored.
I am going to replace all the other fans with red ones too.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay, put my system together in the AMD HAF 932! Fricking awesome to work in, tons of room.

One thing I noticed right away.........No damn filtration!!! 

Anyone have some ideas on filtration? I went to the local Homo Depot, and all they had was white, green, and blue furnace filters LOL. I was hoping to find a black filter, and cut the shit out of it LOL. 

If anyone has a link to some cheap black filters, I would sure appreciate it


----------



## Super XP (Jan 23, 2010)

You will only need filters on your intake fans. Just search around, I do sort of remember a guide to making your own custom filters and what the best material is to use for max air flow.


----------



## ehume (Jan 23, 2010)

The Silent PC people say to use no filters, but keep your ventilation positive:

Your fans have to work harder pulling air through filters; and a positive pressure blows the dust out.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 24, 2010)

Super XP said:


> You will only need filters on your intake fans. Just search around, I do sort of remember a guide to making your own custom filters and what the best material is to use for max air flow.



You don't have a link to that, do you?



ehume said:


> The Silent PC people say to use no filters, but keep your ventilation positive:
> 
> Your fans have to work harder pulling air through filters; and a positive pressure blows the dust out.



Yea, the problem is, I live in an area that is very dusty, and would like to keep the crap to a minimal


----------



## ehume (Jan 24, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> the problem is, I live in an area that is very dusty, and would like to keep the crap to a minimal



Hmm. Maybe you should filter your house instead. You know: stretch a pantyhose over the whole place.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 24, 2010)

ehume said:


> Hmm. Maybe you should filter your house instead. You know: stretch a pantyhose over the whole place.



 Yea, now there ya go I am on it!!!


----------



## Ev1l_HAF (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey does anyone know a good fan controller these cases can actually use?


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ev1l_HAF said:


> Hey does anyone know a good fan controller these cases can actually use?



To be honest, any of the 5 1/4" fan controllers would work with the included fans. One could also get a 3 1/2" controller, and use the included adapter.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 25, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> To be honest, any of the 5 1/4" fan controllers would work with the included fans. One could also get a 3 1/2" controller, and use the included adapter.


The question is try finding a RED fan controller, they seem to not make them at all. There's a dump load of blue and green ones though. I'm making my own red led fan controller.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 25, 2010)

Super XP said:


> The question is try finding a RED fan controller, they seem to not make them at all. There's a dump load of blue and green ones though. I'm making my own red led fan controller.



Ah that makes sense
Yea, finding a red LED fan controller is virtually impossible to be honest.

After searching for a bit, I did find THIS one, and one HERE.
The first one is a 3 1/2" bay type, and the second one is a 5 1/4" bay type.

Of course the biggest issue that I see, is neither of these are going to lock into the drive bay?


----------



## Ev1l_HAF (Jan 25, 2010)

One more day til my HAF arrives and the surgury begins,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

quote: Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: LIFE! DO YOU HEAR ME? GIVE MY CREATION... LIFE!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ev1l_HAF said:


> One more day til my HAF arrives and the surgury begins,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> quote: Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: LIFE! DO YOU HEAR ME? GIVE MY CREATION... LIFE!



Be sure to post some pics


----------



## Ev1l_HAF (Jan 26, 2010)

Heres a picture of my old system


----------



## Enmity (Jan 26, 2010)

These are kinda old pics now as ive tidied things up a bit since then. But here she is, no mods as of yet - but this is the HAF in all its glory


----------



## nt300 (Jan 26, 2010)

I should do a Left 4 Dead theme with my HAF932


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 26, 2010)

For a 922 and 932 thread, the 922 is lacking in pics or whatever!  I'm stripping my 922 down, plan to paint it all black, hopefully I'll take some pics and it won't turn sour! I don't think I'm gonna drill the rivets out tho, not to keen on doing that (don't have the tools either) so I hope I'll do a good job masking the rest. Any tips would be cool.


----------



## JackAttack (Jan 26, 2010)

While waiting for my new i7 upgrade I decided to toss in my e8400 setup.

This case is a dream to work with. There is only one problem I see with it, the mounting of the video card. The CM 932 uses some wierd locking mechanism to lock in the card and it doesn't work very well for my video card. The card needs to be screwed down securely, I think. As it is, the clips do not snap down into a locked position to hold the card in.

Any thoughts on this? What am I missing here?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Can't you just get rid of the clip in question and put in a screw? i don't know why but I don't quite trust these clips... I just get a feeling they can snap with little pressure. Anyways, thankfully the 922 doesn't have this problem!


----------



## JackAttack (Jan 26, 2010)

Yea, I could eliminate the clip entirely I suppose but I was hoping I was doing it wrong and missing something.
I hate to eliminate it if I am wrong. Hard to believe CM would miss something so basic like this.


----------



## Ev1l_HAF (Jan 27, 2010)

*Well it finally arrived at dinner time so with a full belly i set out to put together my HAF 932.*















*And so it begins.................*

Do i qualify as a HAF Member...lol


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think proof is necessary!  Haf fun with your case!


----------



## Ev1l_HAF (Jan 27, 2010)

One thing i can say is its SOOOOO Easy to work with so much room . And yes i do belive now its HUGE!!!!!!!


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yea its big! I saw one at an expo, I barely managed to lift it!  I'm tired with the steelie look though, I just stripped my case and later I'll give it a black coat!


----------



## Ev1l_HAF (Jan 27, 2010)

seems like the right thing to do for it


----------



## Ev1l_HAF (Jan 27, 2010)

already getting ideas


----------



## nt300 (Jan 28, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> For a 922 and 932 thread, the 922 is lacking in pics or whatever!  I'm stripping my 922 down, plan to paint it all black, hopefully I'll take some pics and it won't turn sour! I don't think I'm gonna drill the rivets out tho, not to keen on doing that (don't have the tools either) so I hope I'll do a good job masking the rest. Any tips would be cool.


It's all about prep work. Give it a nice sanding and make sure you get several coats of primer before you paint.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 1, 2010)

So after a week waiting for the perfect weather conditions, I finally attacked the haf, it was pretty easy actually, looks better in black imho. I prefer it as it is now. Got more pics but since I'm still trying hard to manage my cables (i suck at it) I'll post them later. So here is my baby!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 1, 2010)

ya this case is really open but has good routing, im thinking of sleeving my cables how hard is it?


----------



## Ev1l_HAF (Feb 1, 2010)

im loving the black interior. but seeing as alot of us love lighting up our case does the black dim the appearance? as fot the sleeving no it isnt that difficult there is a link on this forum on how its done. just takes a very lil time  i found a decent vid clip how to for ya http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to/video/how-to-sleeve-computer-cables-160737/


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't think it dims it. It looks much better in black, but maybe I'm biased since its my fav color. I was reticent @ first but now I don't regret my decision to paint the interior. Seems much more refined, like the storm scout.


----------



## Ev1l_HAF (Feb 1, 2010)

want to laugh i concidered painting my interior either metallic red or chrome


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 1, 2010)

I think its personal choice and taste really, like me, I like black, so...  + if you paint it red, you'll stand out from the rest, cause its pretty rare ( I mean the interior )


----------



## DavidV (Feb 7, 2010)

This will be my first build and so far the only thing i have bought for this is the 


Lite-On eHAU424-08 24X External DVD Writer Includes Smart Burner Retail. IM buying everything retail since i have no spare parts.


----------



## Ev1l_HAF (Feb 7, 2010)

So your buying each piece Nice !!! keep us posted


----------



## nt300 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ev1l_HAF said:


> want to laugh i concidered *painting my interior either metallic red or chrome*


What's stopping you 

assaulter_99 Your Haf is looking good.


----------



## Ev1l_HAF (Feb 7, 2010)

nt300 said:


> What's stopping you
> 
> assaulter_99 Your Haf is looking good.



its too cold out,,lol


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 7, 2010)

Haven't got time and money to continue it for the moment. Hopefully next month I'll be able to add some stuff into it, maybe mod it some more. I'm thinking about some new stuff, some input from you modders would be great  Thats why I love this site so much!


----------



## nt300 (Feb 8, 2010)

How about adding a modded fan controller and some extra fans.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 8, 2010)

Soooooo, has anyone come up with some good fan filters for this case yet? I know that Cooler Master had mad an official post in their forums regarding the production of these, but that was several months ago.

Would like to find something, other than pantyhose, that would work good for filtration on this case.


----------



## Ev1l_HAF (Feb 8, 2010)

ya that seems to be a issue with these cases,,filters..my case is like a 10 days old and its getting dusty already...i did add a nzxt sentry 2 fan controller to my case seems to work just fine with it


----------



## nt300 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes its called a vaccume


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2010)

nt300 said:


> Yes its called a vaccume



Thats a good way to fry your system friend.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 8, 2010)

System:
Cooler Master HAF 932
Asus P6T Deluxe
Intel Core i7 965
Swiftech Apogee GTZ
Patriot Viper 6GB DDR3 1600
RMA: Corsair Dominator 6GB DDR3 2000MHz 7-8-7-20 Triple Channel Kit
XFX 9800 GTX+ 
Thermochill P120.3 
(3) Cooler Master High Performance 120MM R4 Series RED LED Case Fans
XSPC 5.25" Bay Reservoir
Swiftech MCP655-B DC Pump mounted with (UN)Designs Absolute Bracket Rev. 3
Scythe 5.25" "KAZE MASTER ACE" Multi Function Controller
Acer X223Wbd 22" LCD Monitor
Corsair CMPSU-850TX
APC 1250VA LCD UPS
Windows 7 64-bit


----------



## DavidV (Feb 9, 2010)

assaulter_99 kind of a neat freek??? IM that way to looks great. All black in side is nice.

msgclb your rig is looking to nice lol. You guys are giving me some good ideals.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 9, 2010)

Believe it or not, I used not to care bout cable management but after seeing some work from other tpuers here, I thought "why not make my rig look at least like em!?"  This. at least gave me love again for my ageing rig!


----------



## Super XP (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I hope I passed the cable management test


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 10, 2010)

Super XP said:


> Well I hope I passed the cable management test



Well tbh, you don't show pics of your psu in plain view!  As for the upper part of your rig, its ok. Btw how did you pass that cable through your ram? I like your rig btw, looks agressive.


----------



## nt300 (Feb 10, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Well tbh, *you don't show pics of your psu in plain view!*  As for the upper part of your rig, its ok. Btw how did you pass that cable through your ram? I like your rig btw, looks agressive.


He does a good job concealing that hehe


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 10, 2010)

Super XP said:


> Well I hope I passed the cable management test



Ok then so post some pics here, this thread is in serious need of pics  Btw, did you paint your fans? Seems like they have been sprayed "grey".



nt300 said:


> He does a good job concealing that hehe



I'm sure he'll adress that!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 10, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Believe it or not, I used not to care bout cable management but after seeing some work from other tpuers here, I thought "why not make my rig look at least like em!?"  This. at least gave me love again for my ageing rig!



You should alway care about cable management.

A: It improves cooling (air flow)
B: It shows pride in the build.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You should alway care about cable management.
> 
> A: It improves cooling (air flow)
> B: It shows pride in the build.



Huh well said. Like I said, I used not to care before. Seeing some rigs here gave me the kick I needed  That changed when I got my haf, it helps a lot with cables. Also seeing the work you did with yours gave me inspiration!  Here's a pic of my pc last year (was in a shitty $20 case)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2010)

Might be in the market for a used HAD 932 soon. anybody have any ideas on were to get one?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sneeky had some haf's, try him. Don't know about used tho. Its pretty hard to find actually, cause one you go haf... lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL i found a guy on hard forums that has a used one but he only wants 10$ less that what i can get a new one for LOL


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 10, 2010)

Let it rot with him, better buy it new then.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL i know right! i seen a couple of other ones for around 100$ shipped but the OPs never respond to my PMs  

Iz a SAD!


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 10, 2010)

Maybe its a sign you gotta get one brand new  I know how you feel though, its itching to have to wait!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2010)

oh yea. i might have to go for the new one but see i wanted to get a used one so i could go and buy the paint for the inside of the case and maybe have someone mod the side panel for me


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2010)

OK i have found one for 124$ shipped and im gonna jump on that once i receive my funds. Then i will be in this club and the NZXT club


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well we'll welcome you with big warm arms


----------



## nt300 (Feb 11, 2010)

Very nice indead, the haf 932 is very nice to work with. Just make sure you don't get lost inside the case


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

OK i got a HAF 932 pending from jellyroll BUT its a AMD version. would anyone like to trade me side panels?


----------



## nt300 (Feb 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK i got a HAF 932 pending from jellyroll BUT its a AMD version. would anyone like to trade me side panels?


What's wrong with the AMD Edition? It's really looks great and you can always give it a little mod to add a 230mm 
Ask Super XP, he's got the best looking side panel around imo.






And here's his link to the mod 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112911&page=2


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

But i have a Intel I7 and i think the one im getting is the


----------



## nt300 (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh thats right you got a i7. How about cutting out the lower left hand side where it has the AMD logo on it and make a 230mm fan fit in, then it would be a nice mod for yourself with better cooling and still have dragon looking good with red led's.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

well see i could trade someone that has a AMD system in a regular HAF case and take there side panel with no dragon


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> But i have a Intel I7 and i think the one im getting is the
> 
> http://images.tigerdirect.com/SkuImages/gallery/large/C283-1224-08.jpg



Yep, that is exactly the side panel that will come with that case. I have the AMD version, and it is that side panel.



brandonwh64 said:


> well see i could trade someone that has a AMD system in a regular HAF case and take there side panel with no dragon



I may know someone that has a standard 932 case that was looking for a trade strait across for the AMD side panel

Let me see if I can contact that person (on a different forum).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok see if they will and if they have good heat and we pay for our own shipping HAS TO HAVE FAN TOO


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok see if they will and if they have good heat and we pay for our own shipping HAS TO HAVE FAN TOO



Don't know for sure if it has the fan or not to be honest, but I just sent you a PM regarding this, and posted a link to his Heatware man


----------



## Super XP (Feb 12, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, that is exactly the side panel that will come with that case. I have the AMD version, and it is that side panel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing, I plan on keeping my side panel sorry. I just fell it love with it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

OK i got mine today! 

IF anyone with a regular haf is interested in the sidepanel LMK


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 17, 2010)

Damn Brandon, that other deal didn't work out man?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 17, 2010)

Can't you do something for the dragon? its a sticker or what?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Damn Brandon, that other deal didn't work out man?





assaulter_99 said:


> Can't you do something for the dragon? its a sticker or what?



Stinger - he said he had to think about it so i pmed him today telling him i got the case

assualter - i really havnt paid attention if its a sticker. i will take it back out of the box again tomorrow for paint and i will check it to see what it is


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cause if its merely a sticker, you could just take it off. I'd be weary of it messing up though!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 17, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Can't you do something for the dragon? its a sticker or what?



Interesting question I have not taken the protective clear cover off my side panel yet, so I am not even sure of that




brandonwh64 said:


> Stinger - he said he had to think about it so i pmed him today telling him i got the case
> 
> assualter - i really havnt paid attention if its a sticker. i will take it back out of the box again tomorrow for paint and i will check it to see what it is



Well dang! He was all about it too Well, hopefully he decides to trade with ya man.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

me too. i would rather have the sidepanel with the fan mounting system


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

Check the side panel and the logo is made into the plexi glass. i looked on CM website for a replacement panel and it says there SOLD OUT


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 17, 2010)

I guess you re outta luck man! Maybe your only chance to get one is to trade off.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

i emailed coolermasters technical support. hopfully i get good news


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 17, 2010)

Btw why didn't you get the regular 932? It should have been cheaper, I guess. Anyways, its sucks though, the number of people who have amd's in their 932's, you should have thought that a deal would have gone through quick


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 17, 2010)

How many of you put a fan in the bottom of the case?

O yea here is my 932


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 17, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> How many of you put a fan in the bottom of the case?
> 
> O yea here is my 932
> http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w156/jlewis02/Computer Pix/001-1.jpg



Nice work with yours man! Looks nice, the red & black looks agressive. Neat indeed. 

P.S That megatron looks nice! 

I tried with a fan down, intake. Didn't see much of an improvement, temps stayed the same for me. Only change was more dust (since it doesn't have a filter)


----------



## Super XP (Feb 17, 2010)

I got a 120mm fan at the bottom. I got my front, back and bottom blowing in and my top fans blowing out. Seems to work out for me. Keeps my CPU at good temps.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 17, 2010)

Compared to you all, i have a 922, maybe thats the difference...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

assaulter - i got this case for almost the price of a 922 shipped  so it was a great deal.

Here is my paint job


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice job. I see the 932 doesnt have a lot of dead angles. I had a hard time spraying some angles with the 922.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats what I'm talking about. It was a pain in the *ss to reach these spots. To rub it more, it is angled.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

nice assualter!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 21, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> How many of you put a fan in the bottom of the case?
> 
> O yea here is my 932
> http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w156/jlewis02/Computer Pix/001-1.jpg



That is just awesome man!!!!!! Taking apart each locking thingy to paint red! What a great effort man! 




brandonwh64 said:


> assaulter - i got this case for almost the price of a 922 shipped  so it was a great deal.
> 
> Here is my paint job
> 
> ...



Nice Brandon! Damn, you haven't had the case a week, and already got it painted.....Awesome bro!


----------



## scgt1 (Feb 21, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> That is just awesome man!!!!!! *Taking apart each locking thingy to paint red!* What a great effort man!



Wait till I get PSP back this week.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 22, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## ERazer (Feb 22, 2010)

Heres my HAF no mods yet tho only had it for x2 week


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice man, are you planning to leave it stock? Man, that megatron looks huge in nearly every case i know, in the 932, it seems so "small" rofl. Nice build.


----------



## ERazer (Feb 22, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Nice man, are you planning to leave it stock? Man, that megatron looks huge in nearly every case i know, in the 932, it seems so "small" rofl. Nice build.



like everyone else i think, ima paint it black


----------



## nt300 (Feb 25, 2010)

ERazer said:


> like everyone else i think, ima paint it black


You want to talk black, how about doing something like this, I love Super's case


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 26, 2010)

These are looking awesome. I have mine just stock for now, not sure if I will paint it black or not. I do like how super has his and it looks like it has a black powder coat on the inside? I may, this summer sometime, actually take this bish apart and paint it and maybe do some modding. Get me a hold over case until then (perhaps an Obsidian 700D )


----------



## Ricanbandit (May 19, 2010)

Well just wanted to say hello. Just got my 932 Blue in from the egg today. Waiting on a  Kingwin Lazer PS.

Couple of things first. I thank all of you for posting all of this great information. I have bookmarked this thread and will definitely be getting some ideas. My Previous case was a 5 year old Asus Ventos in of course Blue! So to say I am pumped at taking on this build in an understatement. I have refitted the asus with new parts all the the time,but this one will allow me to have better cable management and a side windows, something I have always wanted!

Here are the Specs for the Build
Haf 932 Blue
Phenom II X4 965BE
GSkill Ripjaws 8GB 2x4
Zalman CNPS9500 AM2
80GB Intel X25-M G2 (boot-Games)
300GB Velociraptor (apps, some storage)
2TB WD Green

The only Mod I am looking to do at this time is installing 4-in-3 Device Module, simply for more positive airflow.

Thoughts? Oh and truly thanks again this thread convinced me away from an Antec 1200, so thanks!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 19, 2010)

ERazer said:


> Heres my HAF no mods yet tho only had it for x2 week
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100222/Haf.jpg



Clean that up man. It looks like a bomb went off in your case.


----------



## assaulter_99 (May 19, 2010)

Ricanbandit said:


> Well just wanted to say hello. Just got my 932 Blue in from the egg today. Waiting on a  Kingwin Lazer PS.
> 
> Couple of things first. I thank all of you for posting all of this great information. I have bookmarked this thread and will definitely be getting some ideas. My Previous case was a 5 year old Asus Ventos in of course Blue! So to say I am pumped at taking on this build in an understatement. I have refitted the asus with new parts all the the time,but this one will allow me to have better cable management and a side windows, something I have always wanted!
> 
> ...



It looks like a solid build mate. Btw, welcome, hope you have fun! This thread has been dormant for quite some time. Post some pics too, that would be nice!


----------



## Bravo2Zero (May 20, 2010)

*Hef 932*

Hello and this is my first post .

Just been reading through this thread and there is many ideas to spend a lot of time on this case to achieve some really cool results . 

I brought a tyan dual xeon board and was looking for a case when i found a guy selling my motherboard in this style of case . So i had to jump in and buy the haf 932 case . first thing i had to do was make the board fit by adding one new brass stand off to an area there was no hole for it , that was fun in it self just lucky to have a tap for the thread , so drilled a hole and taped it out and screwed it in and now the whole motherboard is supported by the screws in the right places .

Second thing I'm looking at doing now that i  know the tyan S7025WAGM2NR board fits into the case not with much room mind you , ( I will post a pic of that if anyone is interested . ) , Is to paint the inside i have read a few posts people sand the metal protection of the inside the gray colored metal protector then apply a primer and paint the final color a few coats then a clear coat . This seems like a lot of work can you get a simpler primer that will bond to the metal protection directly ?

One thing i read back a ways is some one said something about the front lights turning there room into a disco at night . I have not looked at this yet , but the last case i had, had really bright led's and a clear white plastic piece that helps to transmit the light to the front side of the case in my last case i got a little bit of candy apple red paint witch is basically a tinted clear coat and applied that to the plastic on the inside next to the led and this toned that really bright flashing light down to a more manageable level . I hope that helps if you have not found a solution .


----------



## joe712 (Jun 14, 2010)

MY HAF 932 PAINT MOD














I shoot that with my 5800, please forgive me


----------



## retiredat44 (Dec 10, 2020)

I didn't know there was a CM 932 case club. I use a CM 932 haf case and am going to put a new cpu cooler in it. I was hoping to be able to replace the cpu cooler without taking the motherboard. There is a small bit of room behind the motherboard to put the cooler standoff screw in place of the plastic snap in screws. Putting a new CM cpu cooler with another cpu that is faster. in my Asus z170 pro gaming motherboard.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 10, 2020)

I hacked the back tray up on mine to change coolers easier.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 11, 2020)

Still a pretty good case, though I've upgraded to a Corsair. Needed something smaller yet great at air cooling.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 11, 2020)

I still have and use that fan controller lol. I don't use it as a fan controller though


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 11, 2020)

freeagent said:


> I still have and use that fan controller lol. I don't use it as a fan controller though


 I retired my case and salvaged all of the fans along with some hardware.  Hard to believe it's been 10 years. What a great case it was, just too big and heavy


----------



## xtreemchaos (Dec 11, 2020)

i still  have and use a haf xb evo do it still count ? if so ill post some pics   .


----------



## freeagent (Dec 11, 2020)

Sasqui said:


> I retired my case and salvaged all of the fans along with some hardware.  Hard to believe it's been 10 years. What a great case it was, just too big and heavy


I havent owned a HAF, but I do still have my old CM Stacker STC-01 with "most" of the pieces..

And its got wheels lol


----------



## revin (Dec 12, 2020)

I Still use my HAF932 and still have it's wheels too 
And yes it still resides inside a big closed wood desk.
but I do leave the front door cracked open a bit 
At least once a year all the fans get a lube job


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 12, 2020)

Well, hell, I suppose I should jump in this discussion since I have 2 of the HAF932 cases. LOL

One, that is in use now, is sporting a dual processor motherboard that I crunch with for Team TPU. That is the standard ole black HAF932 case.

The second one is kind of a rare case as it's the red AMD version of the case. 

It is this same one that Legit Reviews did:








						Cooler Master HAF 932 AMD Edition Full Tower Case Review - Legit Reviews
					






					www.legitreviews.com
				




It is pretty much the same case as the standard HAF932 except the windowed side panel and the red front bezel. 

I've had the AMD case since shortly after they came out. I picked it up slightly used for a great price, at the time, and it included the original box.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 12, 2020)

I still can’t believe there is someone else who bought that fan controller lol. His must be at idle, mine was running fire strike extreme 


You have to be head on to read it boo. Still pretty neat though.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 13, 2020)

I remember this case very well. Did a Black & Red mod to mine way back in the day. This brings back memories. lol
I Called it the 
*HAF 932 Red Dragon MOD*









						TechPowerUp
					






					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 13, 2020)

Super XP said:


> I remember this case very well. Did a Black & Red mod to mine way back in the day. This brings back memories. lol
> I Called it the
> *HAF 932 Red Dragon MOD*
> 
> ...



Wow, I actually remember seeing that mod back in the day. That was about the time I picked up that AMD version case. I always thought about modding mine kind of the same way. 

Awesome memory man!!!!!


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 13, 2020)

My old setup
HAF 932 Asus ROG Edition | TechPowerUp Case Modding Gallery


----------



## Super XP (Dec 14, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> My old setup
> HAF 932 Asus ROG Edition | TechPowerUp Case Modding Gallery


I remember this mod too.  



stinger608 said:


> Wow, I actually remember seeing that mod back in the day. That was about the time I picked up that AMD version case. I always thought about modding mine kind of the same way.
> 
> Awesome memory man!!!!!


These mods do bring back memories. For me the tricky part was the preparation, to make sure the paint sticks onto the surface. My 1st go about didn't work out well, do had to re prep it with a light scuff and some primer before the paint. Would love to dabble with another mod one day. But don't have the same time I used to have lol


----------

